# Di tutto un po' ...



## Mary The Philips (13 Febbraio 2015)

Salve a tutti.

Ho letto il forum qua e là e mi sarei potuta agganciare al topic del "comecisisenteadesseretraditi", a quello sul perdono o sullo sfogo indifferentemente, ma ho preferito aprirne uno per avere, almeno per iniziare,  un unico punto di riferimento. 

Non so cosa sto cercando scrivendo qui, forse non conforto ma solo confronto. O forse ho bisogno di fare qualcosa per non farmi travolgere dagli effetti della devastazione che lo scoprire la rottura "del" patto di fiducia a cui mi sembrava di essere arrivata dopo una vita di ricerca, provoca. Non lo so...


Potrei dirvi che in questo stato sono da pochissimo (roba di una manciata di settimane), che sono diventata uno scheletro ambulante, che ho il viso che ricorda il crollo di una diga e il cuore mascherato da IT, ma preferisco non vittimeggiare e ragionare su altro. 

Ho letto tantissime cose, da diversi utenti, che avrei potuto benissimo scrivere io; in fondo vedo che le dinamiche, i sentimenti e le reazioni da entrambe le parti alla fin fine sono molto simili tra loro, almeno per genere. Io ho scoperto tutto, in due tranches, a giochi fatti, ma mi consola relativamente l'essere stata la scelta e non l'alternativa. Ho voglia ancora e ancora di parlarne forse perchè, come bene ha scritto qualcuno qui, è come se ricercassi ancora più dolore nel dolore. Ovviamente per lui, completamente assorbito dall'idea di un'eventuale "ricostruzione" del rapporto, è una perdita di tempo, che fa male a me, e altrettanto ovviamente, ciò per me costituisce ulteriore occasione di frustrazione. Niente di nuovo sotto il sole, dunque.. 

Sono divorziata e questa lunga relazione "nuova", fondata su principi (ah ah ah) nuovi per me è stata la scommessa della vita sul cui piatto ho messo anche quella dei miei figli. Se nel precedente matrimonio, l'aver scoperto un tradimento di lui con una persona a me carissima, mentre ero incinta (e giovanissima), aveva creato una frattura insanabile che mi ha portata a tradirlo a mia volta (ma non è detto che non l'avrei fatto comunque) più volte, fregandomene altamente delle mogli  dei bellimbusti del momento, in questa seconda relazione non mi è passato neanche per l'anticamera del cervello. Anni e anni senza quasi neanche bere un caffè con chicchessia perchè così mi andava; nessuno, oltre lui, per (ironia della sorte) avere indietro una bella storiaccia sua da macinare e sulle cui ceneri tentare di far rinascere un Amore che comunque ha significato, e significa molto, quasi tutto, per entrambi.

Vorrei perdonare ma so che è presto; vorrei sapere ancora più dettagli di quanti già non ne sappia ma so che mi farebbero solo ulteriore male; vorrei prendere pienamente coscienza del fatto che nulla accade per caso e che questa cosa schifosa è arrivata per portarci a qualcosa di meglio; vorrei ritrovare un po' della leggerezza che avevo poco tempo fa, il mio solito sorriso e la capacità di godere delle piccole cose quotidiane, ma sono fagocitata da questo mostro sempre in agguato che tutto vorrebbe divorare; vorrei essere più forte, meno lamentosa, riprendermi la mia vita e, insieme a lui (che sembra non volere altro) ricominciare da dove lui ha interrotto, ma il rumore dei cocci del patto frantumato persiste nelle orecchie... 

Grazie per aver letto e grazie per qualsiasi cosa vi venga in mente di commentare


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2015)

Intanto vai da un medico e fatti seguire per recuperare peso (se ho ben capito hai smesso di mangiare per il dolore),chè si ragiona male a pancia vuota.

sul resto,credo tu abbia detto ancora troppo poco per poterti dare un parere


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> 
> Ho letto il forum qua e là e mi sarei potuta agganciare al topic del "comecisisenteadesseretraditi", a quello sul perdono o sullo sfogo indifferentemente, ma ho preferito aprirne uno per avere, almeno per iniziare,  un unico punto di riferimento.
> 
> ...



Un paio di settimane?

No, io non so aiutarti, è troppo presto per te. Devi vivere quello che stai vivendo, lo devi vivere in quello che vuoi, in quello che saranno i litigi, gli avvicinamenti, i pianti e tutto il resto.

Qua, io e anche altri siamo pronti a leggerti a dire la nostra, a scherzare anche. Anzi forse quello che potrebbe aiutarti anche se capisco che per te non è proprio il momento, scherzare sarebbe un momento di relax al dolore ed ai pensieri. 

Quindi: Numero di coppa per perplesso

Numero di culo per oscuro. 


Se qualcuno avesse qualche domanda alla quale vuole risposta, si faccia avanti.

Benvenuta Mary, se ti ho fatto incazzare con le coppe e culi, bhe almeno ti sto distraendo.


----------



## spleen (13 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> 
> Ho letto il forum qua e là e mi sarei potuta agganciare al topic del "comecisisenteadesseretraditi", a quello sul perdono o sullo sfogo indifferentemente, ma ho preferito aprirne uno per avere, almeno per iniziare,  un unico punto di riferimento.
> 
> ...


Ciao, benvenuta.
Innanzi tutto, come già ti ha detto Perplesso credo sia opportuno che tu cominci a pensare un poco alla tua salute.
Devi riprendere il "senso di te stessa", pensare al tuo benessere fisico, alla tua corporalità, se non riesci da sola, fatti aiutare, non c'è niente di vergognoso in questo. Stare bene è il presupposto fondamentale per cercare di risolvere tutti gli altri problemi.
Per il resto sei ancora in piena tempesta emozionale -credo-. 
Ci vorrà del tempo per capire se ricostruire e cosa, tutto partirà da due considerazioni di base:
-La prima è che siamo imperfetti in un mondo imperfetto e anche tutto quello che ci sembra come "valore assoluto" nella nostra vita e nei nostri sentimenti può essere perso e messo in discussione.
-La seconda è che fondare un rapporto su dei "principi" è una cosa sana e bella, e se anche ci saranno dei fallimenti in questo, non devi consentire a nessuno di influire negativamente in quello che credi. La vita che vivi è solo tua, tu sola devi lottare per essa e per quello in cui credi.


----------



## disincantata (13 Febbraio 2015)

Benvenuta,

INTANTO evita di parlare con l'altra.  Staresti solo piu' male di adesso.

Perdono  e' una parola grossa grossa,  e' gia' molto riuscire a superare la cosa.

In quanto a consigli io posso solo dirti che ogni lacrima e' sprecata, fa male solo a noi, meglio molto meglio far piangere loro.

SE puoi mandalo  via da casa per qualche mese, a te servira'  per riflettere senza ansia, mangiare e recuperare le forze, a lui per capire quanto e' stato stronzo e ipocrita.

Le spiegazioni lasciano il tempo che trovano,  chi ci assicura siano vere? ?????

Non c'e' mai quella giusta che giustifica il sotterfugio le bugie la doppia vita.

Chi ci crede lo fa per convincersi che ha senso restare.

Poi tutto dipende da come siete messi voi due insieme e dal fattore economico.

Puoi permetterti e vuoi restare sola con i tuoi figli? 

Te la senti di mandare a monte il secondo matrimonio?

PERCHE' ALLA fine si tratta di  usare la bilancia e mettere da una parte i pro e dall'altra i  contro e vedere dove pende. 

Intanto pensa a te e a non dare dispiacere ai tuoi figli, non ti devono vedere ne piangere ne digiunare,  divertiti con loro.

Affanculo lui se non   capisce. 

Sfoga con lui tutta la tua rabbia,  fallo adesso perche' quando saranno passati mesi e anni non avra' piu' senso farlo,  ma se ti trattieni poi te ne pentirai.

Fai a lui tutte le domande  che  ti girano nella testa e pretendi ogni singola risposta,  sensata. 
LASCIA PERDERE il lato fisico sessuale, quello e' l'ultimo problema o non lo e' nemmeno.


----------



## Mary The Philips (13 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Intanto vai da un medico e fatti seguire per recuperare peso (se ho ben capito hai smesso di mangiare per il dolore),chè si ragiona male a pancia vuota.
> 
> sul resto,credo tu abbia detto ancora troppo poco per poterti dare un parere




Grazie del consiglio sensatissimo. Sto provando a tornare alle mie abitudini salutiste di sempre con un po' di fatica, epperò dovrei almeno tornare a fumare le pochissime sigarette che fumavo prima. Sono arrivata ad una decina al giorno e non va bene per niente


----------



## Uhlalá (13 Febbraio 2015)

Benvenuta Mary!
Anch'io sono una nuova utente, ma una vecchia tradita.....primo tradimento (anch'io quando ero incinta) 7 anni fa; secondo tradimento scoperto un anno fa (ma subodorato da anni)......Tutti e due fatti dallo stesso uomo, ma con donne diverse.
Sono pochi giorni che mi sono iscritta al sito....come vedi c'ho messo un po' 
Premettendo che ogni situazione è a sè, io ti posso dire che nel mio caso lo sbaglio più grande è stato riprendermelo subito in casa convinta dalle sue lacrime disperate, senza aver io elaborato la botta, e lui veramente capito cosa e perché era successo.......Anch'io ti consiglio di vedere un terapista, anche solo per aver la possibilità di parlare a ruota libera....cosa che, a quanto mi pare di capire, con lui non puoi fare, perché parlare dell'altra lo fa sentire a disagio......è come mettere il dito nella sua piaga ("l'ho tradita, che merda che sono").......ma non ti dimenticare che la tua piaga è più profonda rispetto alla sua. Io la mia l'ho così trascurata per lui che adesso, dopo la seconda relazione, è diventata una voragine e c'è ben poco da recuperare.
Se vuoi andare in terapia con lui, se pensi che questo ti/vi serva a stare meglio, allora pretendilo da lui, non accettare un no come risposta. 
Un abbraccio


----------



## Mary The Philips (13 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Un paio di settimane?
> 
> No, io non so aiutarti, è troppo presto per te. Devi vivere quello che stai vivendo, lo devi vivere in quello che vuoi, in quello che saranno i litigi, gli avvicinamenti, i pianti e tutto il resto.
> 
> ...



Ciao, non mi hai fatta incazzare, anzi ho sorriso 


Numero coppa: LP (lasciamo perdere ); numero culo: 1 (dignitoso) :rotfl:

Comunque so tutto da un mese circa. E grazie per la risposta 





spleen ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuta.
> Innanzi tutto, come già ti ha detto Perplesso credo sia opportuno che tu cominci a pensare un poco alla tua salute.
> Devi riprendere il "senso di te stessa", pensare al tuo benessere fisico, alla tua corporalità, se non riesci da sola, fatti aiutare, non c'è niente di vergognoso in questo. Stare bene è il presupposto fondamentale per cercare di risolvere tutti gli altri problemi.
> Per il resto sei ancora in piena tempesta emozionale -credo-.
> ...


Grazie, Spleen, per le belle considerazioni sulle quali rifletterò più di quanto non abbia già fatto; il problema è proprio quel "tu sola". Dopo anni di abitudine (malsana) al ragionamento fondato sul "noi" non è facile tornare alle origini. Ma ci sto provando, giuro che ci sto provando con tutte le mie forze.


----------



## Diletta (13 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao Mary!
Tieni sempre a mente il tuo obiettivo che è il tuo benessere, o comunque, lo stare meno male possibile.
Se per te questo significa parlarne ancora e avere delle risposte, perseguilo a qualunque costo, senza preoccuparti  se la cosa sia di disagio a lui.
Ma chissenefrega di lui e dei suoi turbamenti!
D'accordo con Disincantata, tirarlo fuori di casa per un po' sarebbe la cosa migliore, io mi sono così pentita di non averlo fatto, la fregatura è sempre il voler sapere tutto e di più e per arrivare a questo purtroppo ci vuole del tempo...loro, poverini, non ce la fanno a vuotare il sacco subito, e invece lo "sfanculamento", anche a tempo da definirsi, va fatto a caldo...


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Grazie del consiglio sensatissimo. Sto provando a tornare alle mie abitudini salutiste di sempre con un po' di fatica, epperò dovrei almeno tornare a fumare le pochissime sigarette che fumavo prima. Sono arrivata ad una decina al giorno e non va bene per niente


se scendi nella Stanzetta per la Cucina di Tradinet troverai anche qualche suggerimento interessante per recuperare il piacere di mangiare.

se da quest'esperienza ricavi che fumare troppo è male hai tratto un vantaggio lo stesso





PS: sono contento che hai preso bene il discorso coppa  è un modo per farti sorridere,anche se stai più vicina a Tebe che a Simy, ti vorremo bene lo stesso


----------



## Mary The Philips (13 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Benvenuta,
> 
> INTANTO evita di parlare con l'altra.  Staresti solo piu' male di adesso.
> 
> ...



Procedo con ordine:


- grazie per il benvenuto; sinceramente non ero molto convinta di quello che stavo facendo stamattina registrandomi qui, ma i vostri interventi sono stati talmente sensati e gentili che annovero la mia presenza qui come una delle positività che il tradimento mi ha regalato (prezzo altino eh, ma va bene così );

- il mio obiettivo è perdonare, altrimenti non avrebbe senso rimanere con lui. Magari dovranno passare anni prima che io riesca a farlo e ciò potrà accadere attraverso l'osservazione dell'evoluzione naturale del nostro rapporto. E' come se ci guardassimo entrambi come sconosciuti, non ci riconosciamo nei comportamenti, ma mi sembra che la forza del nostro amore sia sempre viva. Mi sembra. O voglio vederlo io. Non lo so;

- lui piange più di me, ma le mie (poche) lacrime sono gocce di sangue;

- ho provato a mandarlo fuori casa con convinzione un paio di volte ma non c'è stato verso; credo si sia infilato nello spiraglio di indecisione che avrà avvertito, conoscendomi, tra le urla e gli insulti. Le poche persone con le quali ho parlato della cosa, mi hanno dato lo stesso tuo consiglio, ma credo per me sia meglio che rimanga. Almeno ho qualcuno su cui sfogare tutta la mia rabbia, sul quale dirottare tutto il sarcasmo di cui sono capace, qualcuno che ora mi accudisce, mi nutre, mi porta il caffè a letto, mi cucina e mi allevia di mille incombenze. Cinica? Bhò;

- non ho bisogno di lui per vivere più che decorosamente, dunque non è questo il problema. Il punto è che lo amo, anche se lo detesto per ciò che è stato capace di fare a "noi". Noi che abbiamo spianato le montagne per arrivare dove siamo arrivati, noi che abbiamo lottato contro il mondo per stare insieme... E poi ti arriva il troione con le tettone di plastica che scatena la tensione erotica e zac, tutto si riduce in cenere, tutto si azzera. Squallore a mille;


- mi sfogo con lui, ma sembra già scocciarsi; dice che non è costruttivo rivangare gli stessi dettagli (peccato me ne vengano in mente sempre di diversi), che a "noi" non serve. Vero. Peccato che io non sono libera e bella come lui, ormai scevro da ogni coinvolgimento emotivo e tutto teso alla "ricostruzione"; peccato che io debba spalare la montagna di merda che mi ha rovescato gratuitamente addosso... 



Non ho capito il riferimento al lato fisico-sessuale. Per me quella è stata una botta non da poco, anche perchè l'altra è più giovane (anche se cesso) e incarna il tipo di donna che lui ha sempre detto di detestare (tipo costruita in laboratorio, finta in tutto, con risultati pessimi secondo me, ma comunque in grado di attirare le sue attenzioni).


Grazie ancora, risponderò stasera agli altri.


----------



## disincantata (13 Febbraio 2015)

ECCO, INTENDEVO PROPRIO che non ha nessunissima importanza come e' l'altra.

Bella alta bassa brutta vecchia tettona o piatta rifatta o no che te ne importa?

NON VEDO perche' l'aspetto fisico o l'eta' dell'altra, cambi qualcosa nel tradimento e ancora meno, se e' con te e tu lo vuoi.

Conta cosa provava per te quando ha tradito.  Perche' ha continuato.  Come ha chiuso. Perche'  ha chiuso. 

Cosa vuole oggi.

Piangere puo'  anche evitarlo  se non sei tu a torturarlo. 

Quella di mio marito aveva ben 30 anni meno di noi, coetanei, l'ultimo mio problema se non per le figlie,  che hanno  saputo e da lei.

Vista solo in foto ma sicuramente carina.  Mai venuta la voglia di vederla di persona. 

PIU' giovane della figlia  grande. UNA POVERETTA.  UNA FAMIGLIA disgraziata. Senza lavoro e senza soldi.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Febbraio 2015)

Anvedi Maurice Constance che stronzo...


----------



## Nicka (13 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Anvedi Maurice Constance che stronzo...


Minchia ho collegato adesso il nick!!!


----------



## Uhlalá (13 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Anvedi Maurice Constance che stronzo...





Nicka ha detto:


> Minchia ho collegato adesso il nick!!!


Muahahahahaha anch'io


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> ECCO, INTENDEVO PROPRIO che non ha nessunissima importanza come e' l'altra.
> 
> Bella alta bassa brutta vecchia tettona o piatta rifatta o no che te ne importa?
> 
> ...


Benvenuta. Io quoto Disi in tutto e per tutto. Anche il consiglio di prima.
Staccati. Un paio di settimane e non muore nessuno. Poi vedi.
Sarà più utile a lui che a te probabilmente.
Gli darà modo di capire la portata delle conseguenze delle sue azioni.
Perchè mica la capiscono sempre, sai?
Sembra... all'inizio.
Ma spesso, passata qualche settimana e tutto viene ridimensionato.
Pensaci.


----------



## disincantata (13 Febbraio 2015)

Per loro non hanno combinato chissà che!:up:


----------



## Uhlalá (13 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Benvenuta. Io quoto Disi in tutto e per tutto. Anche il consiglio di prima.
> Staccati. Un paio di settimane e non muore nessuno. Poi vedi.
> Sarà più utile a lui che a te probabilmente.
> Gli darà modo di capire la portata delle conseguenze delle sue azioni.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Febbraio 2015)

> ma mi sembra che la mi sfogo con lui, ma sembra già scocciarsi; dice che non è costruttivo rivangare gli stessi dettagli (peccato me ne vengano in mente sempre di diversi), che a "noi" non serve. Vero. Peccato che io non sono libera e bella come lui, ormai scevro da ogni coinvolgimento emotivo e tutto teso alla "ricostruzione"; peccato che io debba spalare la montagna di merda che mi ha rovescato gratuitamente addosso.


Di 'dettagli' te ne verranno in mente altri, tanti altri, per MESI.
Se non capisce (o non vuole capire) che hai tutto il diritto di sfogarti, di chiedere, di rivangare, fai una cosa : chiama il suo migliore amico, o una persona di cui lui ha tanta stima, e digli che deve dire al suo amico (cioè a tuo marito) che adesso, e per un bel pò, deve pagare pegno. DEVE dare tutte le spiegazioni che ritieni opportuno chiedergli. DEVE mettersi a tua completa disposizione. DEVE. Senza 'se' e senza 'ma'.


----------



## spleen (13 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ciao, non mi hai fatta incazzare, anzi ho sorriso
> 
> 
> Numero coppa: LP (lasciamo perdere ); numero culo: 1 (dignitoso) :rotfl:
> ...


  Noi viviamo per gli altri, lo sai.    Ecco, noi viviamo per gli altri, per essere "riconosciuti” nel nostro valore e nel  nostro ruolo, nella famiglia, nella società, nel lavoro e nelle amicizie.

  Nel contempo siamo soli, assolutamente e disperatamente soli,  di fronte al mondo di cui fatichiamo a capire i meccanismi  e tra gli “altri”, distratti  e superficiali.
  Sentirsi soli è una costante della mia esistenza.  Solo - perché nessuno capisce  i miei più intimi moti dello spirito, solo - nei miei pensieri, solo - la notte quando mi rigiro per  ore rimurginando, mentre la mia donna mi dorme placidamente e dolcemente accanto.


  Amare qualcuno passa sempre dalla solitudine, bisogna viverla prima, quella che fa’ disperare per davvero e che ci abitua a bastare a noi stessi.

Poi si ama di nuovo, non preoccuparti, non possiamo farne a meno.


Però anche tu, benedetta donna, proprio il nome dell'avatar riferito a Maria de Fil... dovevi scegliere?


----------



## Mary The Philips (13 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Benvenuta Mary!
> Anch'io sono una nuova utente, ma una vecchia tradita.....primo tradimento (anch'io quando ero incinta) 7 anni fa; secondo tradimento scoperto un anno fa (ma subodorato da anni)......Tutti e due fatti dallo stesso uomo, ma con donne diverse.
> Sono pochi giorni che mi sono iscritta al sito....come vedi c'ho messo un po'
> Premettendo che ogni situazione è a sè, io ti posso dire che nel mio caso lo sbaglio più grande è stato riprendermelo subito in casa convinta dalle sue lacrime disperate, senza aver io elaborato la botta, e lui veramente capito cosa e perché era successo.......Anch'io ti consiglio di vedere un terapista, anche solo per aver la possibilità di parlare a ruota libera....cosa che, a quanto mi pare di capire, con lui non puoi fare, perché parlare dell'altra lo fa sentire a disagio......è come mettere il dito nella sua piaga ("l'ho tradita, che merda che sono").......ma non ti dimenticare che la tua piaga è più profonda rispetto alla sua. Io la mia l'ho così trascurata per lui che adesso, dopo la seconda relazione, è diventata una voragine e c'è ben poco da recuperare.
> ...


Ciao Uhlalá, una terapista l'ho già vista; lui mi ha accompagnata ma ho preferito entrare da sola. Ne sono rimasta un po' delusa avendo lei considerato, in soldoni, l'accaduto come un giro di giostra (durato tra un'impiccio e un imbroglio, due anni) che lui si sarebbe concesso. Eccheccazzo. Lui è disponibile, se io lo desidero, a tornarci insieme,  e probabilmente è ciò che farò come prossima mossa: se non altro sarà costretto a riparlarne. Immagino che ridirà le stesse cose che dice a me, ma se lei è brava (e lo credo nonostante tutto, non foss'altro perchè la conosco da molti anni) potrà far venir fuori qualcosa di inedito. Almeno lo spero..

Ti abbraccio anch'io 




Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao Mary!
> Tieni sempre a mente il tuo obiettivo che è il tuo benessere, o comunque, lo stare meno male possibile.
> Se per te questo significa parlarne ancora e avere delle risposte, perseguilo a qualunque costo, senza preoccuparti  se la cosa sia di disagio a lui.
> Ma chissenefrega di lui e dei suoi turbamenti!
> D'accordo con Disincantata, tirarlo fuori di casa per un po' sarebbe la cosa migliore, io mi sono così pentita di non averlo fatto, la fregatura è sempre il voler sapere tutto e di più e per arrivare a questo purtroppo ci vuole del tempo...loro, poverini, non ce la fanno a vuotare il sacco subito, e invece lo "sfanculamento", anche a tempo da definirsi, va fatto a caldo...



Si, probabilmente avrei dovuto farlo subito, a caldo; ora mi pare non abbia più senso. Lui pare tornato ad una specie di normalità, un po' all'erta per via dei miei repentini cambi di umore, ma fondamentalmente tranquillo. Naturalmente mentre io mi macero. 



perplesso ha detto:


> se scendi nella Stanzetta per la Cucina di Tradinet troverai anche qualche suggerimento interessante per recuperare il piacere di mangiare.
> 
> se da quest'esperienza ricavi che fumare troppo è male hai tratto un vantaggio lo stesso
> 
> ...



Scenderò di sicuro in cucina, grazie per il suggerimento. Ehm, da bere cosa c'è?


----------



## Mary The Philips (13 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> ECCO, INTENDEVO PROPRIO che non ha nessunissima importanza come e' l'altra.
> 
> Bella alta bassa brutta vecchia tettona o piatta rifatta o no che te ne importa?
> 
> ...



Quando mi capitava di parlare di tradimento, riguardante altri, dicevo che mai e poi mai me la sarei presa con l'altro/a.. 'azzo c'entra? Se c'è qualcuno che mi deve qualcosa non può essere una sconosciuta.. Ma nella pratica non funziona così, almeno per me, ora. Seppure io non sapessi della sua esistenza sulla faccia della terra, costei è stata nella mia vita per due anni; voleva sapere (e finiva per saperlo in un modo o nell'altro) tutto di me, dalle marche di vestiti che compravo al numero di biondo che mi faccio dal parrucchiere, ha voluto foto e dettagli di ogni genere costantemente. Pretendeva che lui le dimostrasse il suo attaccamento per lei soprattutto quando era fisicamente con me, tartassandolo di messaggi e richieste di vario genere. E' naturalmente vero che lo spazio è stato lui, invaghito, a concederglielo, ma è pur vero che costei non si è fatta nessun tipo di scrupolo a farsi esclusivamente i cazzi suoi in lungo e in largo calpestando come un caterpiller ogni cosa le capitava sotto le grinfie. Esticazzi che non me ne deve fregare nulla. Potrei distruggerla col materiale che ho recuperato; potrei farla stare domattina stessa col culo per terra, ma non lo faccio semplicemente perchè mischiarmi con la merda non è nel mio stile. Però non le auguro ogni bene, diciamo così. E non sia mai che un giorno mi girino i cog--ioni e la faccia secca.



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Anvedi Maurice Constance che stronzo...


Ogni volta che Maurice negava, fino a mostrarsi offeso dal mio ardire, un mio sospetto o indizio che raccoglievo, dall'altra parte del mondo un cioccolatino a forma di cuore si suicidava . Bastardo, vigliacco e bugiardo fino al punto da riuscire a farsi perfino consolare da me la sera in cui ho scoperto che qualcosa di serio c'era stato (il 30% della realtà). Schiacciato da prove inconfutabili si è talmente disperato, in piena notte, che ho dovuto calmarlo per non svegliare figli e vicinato. Mi odio per quei minuti, ma ero talmente basita e incredula che non sapevo quello che stavo facendo.


----------



## Mary The Philips (13 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> PIU' giovane della figlia  grande. UNA POVERETTA.  UNA FAMIGLIA disgraziata. Senza lavoro e senza soldi.


Disincantata, anche tu però cadi in una specie di valutazione che la riguarda; in un modo o nell'altro credo sia inevitabile fare delle considerazioni. Ovviamente da qui ad andare a spaccarle la faccia di persona ce ne corre, ma tant'è, ci starebbe anche quello (ora la penso così).


----------



## Mary The Philips (13 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Benvenuta. Io quoto Disi in tutto e per tutto. Anche il consiglio di prima.
> Staccati. Un paio di settimane e non muore nessuno. Poi vedi.
> Sarà più utile a lui che a te probabilmente.
> Gli darà modo di capire la portata delle conseguenze delle sue azioni.
> ...



Ciao, hai ragione. Spesso penso che non si renda conto della portata delle sue azioni, anche perchè in fondo per lui, dopo essersi divertito per tanto tempo e a parte qualche settimana di casini, nulla è cambiato. E' qui, io sono qui, nessuno o quasi sa nulla. Tutto procede. Ma io sono un cavallo che corre sulle lunghe distanze, non ho la lucidità nè la  prontezza di coloro che sanno sempre cosa fare all'istante. Io aspetto, lascio che tutto venga a me e maturi, poi decido seriamente, quando sono sicura. Lui probabilmente non se ne rende conto, ma la sua vera partita la sta giocando adesso che tutte le carte sono scoperte sul tavolo; può usarle come crede, costretto da nulla. La posta è bene in vista ed è libero di fare qualsiasi gioco; osservo come si muove.


----------



## Mary The Philips (13 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per loro non hanno combinato chissà che!:up:



Lei non so cosa pensi, lui si limita a parlare di "leggerezza". E mi fermo qui.



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Di 'dettagli' te ne verranno in mente altri, tanti altri, per MESI.
> Se non capisce (o non vuole capire) che hai tutto il diritto di sfogarti, di chiedere, di rivangare, fai una cosa : chiama il suo migliore amico, o una persona di cui lui ha tanta stima, e digli che deve dire al suo amico (cioè a tuo marito) che adesso, e per un bel pò, deve pagare pegno. DEVE dare tutte le spiegazioni che ritieni opportuno chiedergli. DEVE mettersi a tua completa disposizione. DEVE. Senza 'se' e senza 'ma'.



Jim, io non voglio che lui mi debba qualcosa perchè qualcuno glielo chiede per me o perchè costretto. Se sente di dovermi delle spiegazioni, di mettersi a disposizione  e di pagare pegno, come dici tu, ben venga, ma se non è una sua esigenza vuol dire che io ho sbagliato tutto e non ho capito un beneamato della persona che ho avuto accanto tanti anni.



spleen ha detto:


> Noi viviamo per gli altri, lo sai.    Ecco, noi viviamo per gli altri, per essere "riconosciuti” nel nostro valore e nel  nostro ruolo, nella famiglia, nella società, nel lavoro e nelle amicizie.
> 
> Nel contempo siamo soli, assolutamente e disperatamente soli,  di fronte al mondo di cui fatichiamo a capire i meccanismi  e tra gli “altri”, distratti  e superficiali.
> Sentirsi soli è una costante della mia esistenza.  Solo - perché nessuno capisce  i miei più intimi moti dello spirito, solo - nei miei pensieri, solo - la notte quando mi rigiro per  ore rimurginando, mentre la mia donna mi dorme placidamente e dolcemente accanto.
> ...



Semplicemente grazie per le tue parole.




spleen ha detto:


> Però anche tu, benedetta donna, proprio il nome dell'avatar riferito a Maria de Fil... dovevi scegliere?


Almeno strappa un sorriso, anche a me stessa quando vedo che quel nick rappresenta proprio me :mrgreen: (e comunque non l'ho manco coniato io)


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ciao, hai ragione. Spesso penso che non si renda conto della portata delle sue azioni, anche perchè in fondo per lui, dopo essersi divertito per tanto tempo e a parte qualche settimana di casini, nulla è cambiato. E' qui, io sono qui, nessuno o quasi sa nulla. Tutto procede. Ma io sono un cavallo che corre sulle lunghe distanze, non ho la lucidità nè la  prontezza di coloro che sanno sempre cosa fare all'istante. Io aspetto, lascio che tutto venga a me e maturi, poi decido seriamente, quando sono sicura. Lui probabilmente non se ne rende conto, ma la sua vera partita la sta giocando adesso che tutte le carte sono scoperte sul tavolo; può usarle come crede, costretto da nulla. La posta è bene in vista ed è libero di fare qualsiasi gioco; osservo come si muove.



Il ferro va battuto fino a che é caldo però. Che con il tempo i fatti si rivisitano e si interpretano.


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Disincantata, anche tu però cadi in una specie di valutazione che la riguarda; in un modo o nell'altro credo sia inevitabile fare delle considerazioni. Ovviamente da qui ad andare a spaccarle la faccia di persona ce ne corre, ma tant'è, ci starebbe anche quello (ora la penso così).


il cuneo si insinua dove c'è la fenditura.    l'amante è quasi sempre l'effetto,non la causa di quella fenditura.

prenderserla con lei sarebbe assurdo,a meno che la tipa si facocerizzi,ma non parvemi essere questo il caso.



PS: sul bere qui chi non beve birra ha torto a prescindere,sappilo


----------



## Mary The Philips (13 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il ferro va battuto fino a che é caldo però. Che con il tempo i fatti si rivisitano e si interpretano.




Ma battere il ferro vuol dire farsi male, tanto male ancora, fino a distruggersi. E io non voglio farmene. Lui ha in sè tutti gli strumenti per capire la potenza del male gratuito che mi ha fatto, perchè forzare ulteriormente le cose? Se deve pagare, e credo lo stia facendo in cuor suo, dev'essere perchè lui sente di dovermelo, che è giusto così, non perchè io pretenda una specie di risarcimento. 

Capisco però ciò che dici e mi fa riflettere il discorso sul tempo che tutto annebbia. Grazie..


----------



## Mary The Philips (13 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il cuneo si insinua dove c'è la fenditura.    l'amante è quasi sempre l'effetto,non la causa di quella fenditura.
> 
> prenderserla con lei sarebbe assurdo,a meno che la tipa si facocerizzi,ma non parvemi essere questo il caso.
> 
> ...



Illuminami (da 50 sfumature di Gigio ) sul significato di facocerizzazione, pliz.


Ps: bevo birra, ma vuoi mettere un buon vino?


----------



## lothar57 (13 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il cuneo si insinua dove c'è la fenditura.    l'amante è quasi sempre l'effetto,non la causa di quella fenditura.
> 
> prenderserla con lei sarebbe assurdo,a meno che la tipa si facocerizzi,ma non parvemi essere questo il caso.
> 
> ...


Vero,che ne dici di una Osuijsko oppure Karlovacko made in HR?


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Illuminami (da 50 sfumature di Gigio ) sul significato di facocerizzazione, pliz.
> 
> 
> Ps: bevo birra, ma vuoi mettere un buon vino?


la preclara professoressa Sbriciolata sarà sicuramente felice di illustrarti questo mondo a te ancora sconosciuto delle facocere.     dopo questa scoperta,il mondo non sarà più lo stesso per te

PS: lo metto anche un buon vino,con una cena di pesce.       la birra è sempre la birra però



lothar57 ha detto:


> Vero,che ne dici di una Osuijsko oppure Karlovacko made in HR?


tendenzialmente prediligo rosse belghe o scure irlandesi.     credo di aver bevuto la seconda che hai citato


----------



## disincantata (13 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Disincantata, anche tu però cadi in una specie di valutazione che la riguarda; in un modo o nell'altro credo sia inevitabile fare delle considerazioni. Ovviamente da qui ad andare a spaccarle la faccia di persona ce ne corre, ma tant'è, ci starebbe anche quello (ora la penso così).



La mia valutazione riguarda il modo in cui si è  presentata, mi ha telefonato lei, dopo aver mandato msg su fb  a mia figlia, dopo aver letto un suo  msg delirante a mio marito, e la sua situazione famigliare.  Dire che e' disoccupata e' altro. Vero. 

Del suo aspetto fisico e delle sue performance sessuali non mi sono proprio mai mai mai preoccupata.


----------



## Uhlalá (13 Febbraio 2015)

Oh tesoro....mi sembra di rivedere me in tante cose.....ora sono tutta karmica e politicamente corretta con le ex amanti del maritozzo.......ma quello che non mi hanno fatto penare......soprattutto la seconda, che mi ha minacciato di stalking solo perché le ho gentilmente chiesto di togliere dal suo pubblicissimo blog le foto che la ritraevano in pose plastiche nell'appartamento che usava mio marito per lavoro.......o la prima, che provavo a chiamarla (per avere la giusta versione dei fatti) senza nascondere il mio numero, e lei puntualmente non mi rispondeva evidentemente perché il mio numero lo conosceva.....
per non parlare di tutte e due le volte che l'ho scoperto, a distanza di anni...tutt'e due le volte l'ho dovuto consolare e ho anche dovuto abbassare la cresta perché tutt'e due le volte minacciava il suicidio.....che te lo dico a fare.....
Non darti delle colpe, è ancora tutto molto fluido, vedrai che arriverà il punto che anche tu dirai "ti vuoi buttare dalla finestra? Bene, ma non farlo dal secondo piano, altrimenti diventi solo un invalido e a me tocca pure pulirti il culo a vita".
sei tu la parte lesa, non ti far infinocchiare dalla fuffologia....se ora sei un'erinni invelenita, sii un'erinni invelenita, che gli piaccia o no è solo una conseguenza della sua faciloneria.


----------



## Diletta (14 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ciao, hai ragione. Spesso penso che non si renda conto della portata delle sue azioni, anche perchè in fondo per lui, dopo essersi divertito per tanto tempo e *a parte qualche settimana di casini, nulla è cambiato*. E' qui, io sono qui, nessuno o quasi sa nulla. Tutto procede. Ma io sono un cavallo che corre sulle lunghe distanze, non ho la lucidità nè la  prontezza di coloro che sanno sempre cosa fare all'istante. Io aspetto, lascio che tutto venga a me e maturi, poi decido seriamente, quando sono sicura. Lui probabilmente non se ne rende conto, ma la sua vera partita la sta giocando adesso che tutte le carte sono scoperte sul tavolo; può usarle come crede, costretto da nulla. La posta è bene in vista ed è libero di fare qualsiasi gioco; osservo come si muove.




...lo dici tu che nulla è cambiato per lui, a meno che tu ora sia tornata docile e serena, il che non credo da ciò che hai detto (lo tieni a casa anche per averlo lì pronto per poterti sfogare :mexican:molto bene!).
Loro odiano il clima che si instaura dopo scoppiato il casino e anche se è lì, a casa sua, è comunque "sulle spine" e del tutto dipendente dai tuoi sbalzi di umore, credimi che per loro è una cosa davvero irritante, a dir poco.

Insisto nel dire che se TU hai bisogno di sapere ancora e ancora, DEVI sapere. Poco importa se a lui la cosa non piace e lo turba, a me, a distanza di anni, vengono ancora in mente delle domande da fargli, e, se sono impellenti, non mi faccio nessuno scrupolo e lui mi deve rispondere, eccome se deve.

Mi piace molto (ironicamente) la definizione data dalla tua psicologa:
"un giro di giostra"
E' fortissima!
Due anni = un giro di giostra!!
Chi ci capisce è bravo...io ci rinuncio!

Ultima cosa:
te l'ha detto tuo marito che la stronza voleva sapere tutti quei dettagli di te?
Ma è ovvio che te l'ha detto lui.


----------



## Mary The Philips (14 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> La mia valutazione riguarda il modo in cui si è  presentata, mi ha telefonato lei, dopo aver mandato msg su fb  a mia figlia, dopo aver letto un suo  msg delirante a mio marito, e la sua situazione famigliare.  Dire che e' disoccupata e' altro. Vero.
> 
> Del suo aspetto fisico e delle sue performance sessuali non mi sono proprio mai mai mai preoccupata.


Capisco. Per me invece il suo aspetto fisico in qualche modo c'entra (purtroppo, mi viene da dire), anche perchè, da quello che ho capito, in testa ha poco più che un paio di pigne.



Uhlalá ha detto:


> Oh tesoro....mi sembra di rivedere me in tante cose.....ora sono tutta karmica e politicamente corretta con le ex amanti del maritozzo.......ma quello che non mi hanno fatto penare......soprattutto la seconda, che mi ha minacciato di stalking solo perché le ho gentilmente chiesto di togliere dal suo pubblicissimo blog le foto che la ritraevano in pose plastiche nell'appartamento che usava mio marito per lavoro.......o la prima, che provavo a chiamarla (per avere la giusta versione dei fatti) senza nascondere il mio numero, e lei puntualmente non mi rispondeva evidentemente perché il mio numero lo conosceva.....
> per non parlare di tutte e due le volte che l'ho scoperto, a distanza di anni...tutt'e due le volte l'ho dovuto consolare e ho anche dovuto abbassare la cresta perché tutt'e due le volte minacciava il suicidio.....che te lo dico a fare.....
> Non darti delle colpe, è ancora tutto molto fluido, vedrai che arriverà il punto che anche tu dirai "ti vuoi buttare dalla finestra? Bene, ma non farlo dal secondo piano, altrimenti diventi solo un invalido e a me tocca pure pulirti il culo a vita".
> sei tu la parte lesa, non ti far infinocchiare dalla fuffologia....se ora sei un'erinni invelenita, sii un'erinni invelenita, che gli piaccia o no è solo una conseguenza della sua faciloneria.


Mi spiace molto per quello che hai dovuto passare anche tu; ma perchè i traditori non capiscono che certi particolari hanno la potenza di penetrare laddove perfino una scopata non può?

Ogni volta che alza la crestina, e gli viene naturale farlo nonostante tutto, gliela riaccosto al capino rimembrandogli l'origine del nostro quotidiano attuale. Pare banale, ma va fatto comunque costantemente, hai ragione. 

E "fuffologia" te l'arrubbo :up:


----------



## Mary The Philips (14 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...lo dici tu che nulla è cambiato per lui, a meno che tu ora sia tornata docile e serena, il che non credo da ciò che hai detto (lo tieni a casa anche per averlo lì pronto per poterti sfogare :mexican:molto bene!).
> Loro odiano il clima che si instaura dopo scoppiato il casino e anche se è lì, a casa sua, è comunque "sulle spine" e del tutto dipendente dai tuoi sbalzi di umore, credimi che per loro è una cosa davvero irritante, a dir poco.


Difatti non si rilassa mai, è sempre sul chi va la. E se sono in uno stato di calma apparente lui drizza particolarmente le antenne perchè sa che qualcosa sto covando.. Si irrita. Bene. E chissenefrega.



Diletta ha detto:


> Insisto nel dire che se TU hai bisogno di sapere ancora e ancora, DEVI sapere. Poco importa se a lui la cosa non piace e lo turba, a me, a distanza di anni, vengono ancora in mente delle domande da fargli, e, se sono impellenti, non mi faccio nessuno scrupolo e lui mi deve rispondere, eccome se deve.


Nei primi giorni (e notti) ho scandagliato la storia passo passo; so cosa indossava lui (tutto sfrangiato con forbici da cucina a dovere, giubbino costosissimo compreso), cosa si dicevano e soprattutto scrivevano, ho trovato foto, mails, fatture del telepass con relativi orari e tanto altro ancora, dunque ho potuto ricostruire con dovizia di particolari ogni incontro, a parte le tantissime cose che mi ha detto lui di sua spontanea volontà alle quali io non sarei, comunque, mai potuta arrivare. 
Ciò che invece mi viene in mente man mano che passano i giorni sono le assonanze con le ricorrenze, i suoi stati d'animo quando era con me in qualche giorno particolare, magari subito prima o dopo un rendez-vous, penso al Natale, al Capodanno, al compleanno, alle vacanze. Più che altro mi chiedo come cazzo facesse ad essere così tranquillo e amorevole con me mentre quella, rosa dalla gelosia, lo tartassava di messaggi per avere un cenno, prova che lui la pensava mentre era con me. Il paradosso sta nel fatto che di solito i mariti tradiscono le mogli rompicoglioni con donne che offrono leggerezza e spensieratezza; nel mio caso è accaduto esattamente il contrario: con me si lamentava che non ero troppo presente con messaggini e affettuosità diffuse (ma il rendersi rispettivamente "liberi", visto che siamo abbastanza adulti per non perderci in cazzate da quindicenni, era, mi sembrava, un'esigenza condivisa) e con lei che era troppo pressante perchè pretendeva ad ogni ora del giorno e della notte (pretese disattese vista la mia esistenza) che lui le dimostrasse quanto teneva a lei. Te capì? Qualunque cosa fai, ovunque te ne andrai, sempre pietre in faccia prenderai (se è destino) 



> Mi piace molto (ironicamente) la definizione data dalla tua psicologa:
> "un giro di giostra"
> E' fortissima!
> Due anni = un giro di giostra!!
> Chi ci capisce è bravo...io ci rinuncio!


Anche lui parla essenzialmente di "aspetti ludici" della faccenda. Dunque io starei crepando per un gioco del cazzo. Secondo me non si ammette fino in fondo l'aspetto emotivo e sentimentale della faccenda che, paradossalmente, forse umanizzerebbe la bestialità che invece io vedo. 




> Ultima cosa:
> te l'ha detto tuo marito che la stronza voleva sapere tutti quei dettagli di te?
> Ma è ovvio che te l'ha detto lui.


Si. Scandagliando scandagliando, la gelosa della situazione era lei (io subodoravo qualcosa ma non approfondivo più di tanto); credo che lui le inventasse parecchie palle per farla stare buona (tipo che non facevamo poi tutto 'sto sesso chè lei ci andava fuori di matto quando insisteva per sapere). Pretendeva che lui la chiamasse, nonostante avessero, per via dei nostri rispettivi lavori spesso non coincidenti come orari, tutto il tempo del mondo per farlo, quando era con me (tipo "vai in un'altra stanza" oppure "esci con la scusa di fumare e chiamami"  quando eravamo fuori). Roba gratificante (forse) per i primi tempi, ma da palla al piede dopo un po'. Credo; tant'è che per liberarsene ci ha messo tutto il secondo anno perchè questa minacciava chissà cosa, convinta della grandezza del loro amore. Ho letto mail e conversazioni whatsapp a supporto di quanto dico. 
Negli ultimi mesi  lui la sfanculava letteralmente mentre lei continuava imperterrita a parlare d'amore e di empatia. Un'idiota imperiale. Ciò mi offende un po' la mia intelligenza, ma fa niente.


----------



## disincantata (14 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Difatti non si rilassa mai, è sempre sul chi va la. E se sono in uno stato di calma apparente lui drizza particolarmente le antenne perchè sa che qualcosa sto covando.. Si irrita. Bene. E chissenefrega.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Riguardo alle telefonate ed al l'ossessione per te sembra la gemella della facocera,di mio marito.  Assurdo.

IO mi domando, cazzo ti sposi uno sposato , almeno taci e fatti gli affari tuoi. No. Fanno loro le gelose.  

A ME non verrebbe mai in mente di essere gelosa o farmi gli affari della moglie del mio amico, non voglio saperne niente di niente..


----------



## Mary The Philips (14 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Riguardo alle telefonate ed al l'ossessione per te sembra la gemella della facocera,di mio marito.  Assurdo.
> 
> IO mi domando, cazzo ti sposi uno sposato , almeno taci e fatti gli affari tuoi. No. Fanno loro le gelose.
> 
> A ME non verrebbe mai in mente di essere gelosa o farmi gli affari della moglie del mio amico, non voglio saperne niente di niente..


E' l'ammmOOre che le rende così deficienti o lo sono di natura? E l'uomo che ci si impiglia come cavolo è??


----------



## disincantata (14 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E' l'ammmOOre che le rende così deficienti o lo sono di natura? E l'uomo che ci si impiglia come cavolo è??



IO credo siano proprio così.  Se ragioni ti astiene dall'intrometterti olre nella vita di una a cui gia' scopi il marito o la moglie.

ANZI, quando sono facocere cercano proprio l'uomo sposato per sentirsi piu' desiderate dell'altra.

Cosa che non mi appartiene.

Se fossero liberi non li degnerebbero di un sorriso.


----------



## Mary The Philips (14 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se fossero liberi non li degnerebbero di un sorriso.



Questa è interessante davvero, sai che non ci avevo pensato? Probabilmente molte storie clandestine basano la loro essenza proprio sul gusto del proibito. 
Magari 'ste cose ve le sarete già dette mille volte su questo forum, ma per me è tutta roba nuova (almeno dall'altra parte)..


----------



## disincantata (14 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Questa è interessante davvero, sai che non ci avevo pensato? Probabilmente molte storie clandestine basano la loro essenza proprio sul gusto del proibito.
> Magari 'ste cose ve le sarete già dette mille volte su questo forum, ma per me è tutta roba nuova (almeno dall'altra parte)..



Certo, tant'e' vero che quasi tutte le relazioni extra svaniscono o dopo un po' per noia o ripensamento  di uno dei due o sicuramente appena scoperti.  

Sono davvero rari i casi di tradimento a 'lieto fine'.  

E abbiamo letto anche   tante di storie di persone, soprattutto donne,  convinte di avere un futuro con l'amante poi fare retromarcia. ILLUSE e disilluse in poco tempo. 

Per carita', una su mille ce la fa.


----------



## feather (15 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> E abbiamo letto anche   tante di storie di persone, soprattutto donne,  convinte di avere un futuro con l'amante poi fare retromarcia. ILLUSE e disilluse in poco tempo.


Ma anche uomini sai.. Ne conosco uno..


----------



## disincantata (15 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma anche uomini sai.. Ne conosco uno..



Infatti ho scritto di  persone, e soprattutto   donne,  che non esclude uomini abbandonati dell'amante.


----------



## Ecate (15 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Questa è interessante davvero, sai che non ci avevo pensato? Probabilmente molte storie clandestine basano la loro essenza proprio sul gusto del proibito.
> Magari 'ste cose ve le sarete già dette mille volte su questo forum, ma per me è tutta roba nuova (almeno dall'altra parte)..


Più che gusto del proibito, la malattia di sentirsi preferita ad un'altra.
ne conosco
vomitissimo
:unhappy:


----------



## Mary The Philips (15 Febbraio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Più che gusto del proibito, la malattia di sentirsi preferita ad un'altra.
> ne conosco
> vomitissimo
> :unhappy:



Ciao, provo a capire che gusto possa esserci nell'essere preferite ad un'altra, ma faccio fatica. Dev'esserci parecchia insicurezza dietro una dinamica del genere, poca autostima e 'nsacco de problemi..


----------



## Ecate (15 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ciao, provo a capire che gusto possa esserci nell'essere preferite ad un'altra, ma faccio fatica. Dev'esserci parecchia insicurezza dietro una dinamica del genere, *poca autostima *e 'nsacco de problemi..


E il tanto abusato vuoto di valori
che qui una volta tanto ci sta


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (16 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.
> 
> Ho letto il forum qua e là e mi sarei potuta agganciare al topic del "comecisisenteadesseretraditi", a quello sul perdono o sullo sfogo indifferentemente, ma ho preferito aprirne uno per avere, almeno per iniziare,  un unico punto di riferimento.
> 
> ...


Benvenuta Mary The Philips
leggo il tuo thread ed ancora una volta non posso che notare come le storie abbiano sempre dei punti in comune o forse sono i sentimenti che proviamo.. sempre gli stessi.
Sono d'accordo con tanti suggerimenti e spunti che ti sono stati dati dagli altri utenti.
Per la mia esperienza personale, posso dirti :
-rimettiti al più presto fisicamente ( anch'io ho avuto un crollo pietoso..) le energie servono.. e se il fisico è debilitato e privo di forze tutto è ancor più difficile.
- nei limiti del possibile, non cercare di voler sapere i minimi dettagli : sono una sofferenza inutile e fanno ancor più male.. a prescindere dal fatto che io credo che un traditore alla fine dica quello che gli conviene e quello che vuole.. ( ovviamente là dove non ci sono prove schiaccianti che lo incastrano, tipo mail, sms od altro).
Anche se è difficile, cerca di concentrarti su te stessa : bene la terapia se ti fa star meglio.. fai tutto quello che pensi ti faccia star meglio! Fai uscire il tuo dolore.. non trattenerlo.
Non ti aspettare da lui grandi cose nel senso che  se è proiettato nella ricostruzione non tornerà tanto volentieri sull'argomento, anzi lo considererà controproducente.
Ma sono i fatti che faranno la differenza. Quello che lui ti dimostrerà d'ora in poi, anche se è vero che quando si è pieni di rancore, di rabbia, quando si passano le notti a farsi mille domande e mille seghe mentali, non sempre si riesce a vedere oltre.
Un abbraccio virtuale


----------



## Lorella (16 Febbraio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Benvenuta Mary The Philips
> leggo il tuo thread ed ancora una volta non posso che notare come le storie abbiano sempre dei punti in comune o forse sono i sentimenti che proviamo.. sempre gli stessi.
> Sono d'accordo con tanti suggerimenti e spunti che ti sono stati dati dagli altri utenti.
> Per la mia esperienza personale, posso dirti :
> ...


Ciao Mary! Grandissima Fiore......hai praticamente detto tutto ciò che stavo per dire io! Quindi....passo! :up:


----------



## Mary The Philips (17 Febbraio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Benvenuta Mary The Philips
> leggo il tuo thread ed ancora una volta non posso che notare come le storie abbiano sempre dei punti in comune o forse sono i sentimenti che proviamo.. sempre gli stessi.
> Sono d'accordo con tanti suggerimenti e spunti che ti sono stati dati dagli altri utenti.
> Per la mia esperienza personale, posso dirti :
> ...


Ciao Fiordiloto e grazie 

Sto provando a rimettermi fisicamente, anche riprendendo le fila di dettagli fisici che stavo trascurando; mi è ripresa la voglia di tornare in forma, mi rendo conto di essermi troppo "moglierizzata" in passato, nell'accezione peggiore del termine. Non so se sia cosa buona o no ma mi va di tornare in pista . Non intendo tradirlo per ripicca, ma magari fargli prendere qualche spaghetto non sarebbe male. O no?

Hai inquadrato perfettamente la situazione; lui continua ad essere propositivo e proiettato verso il futuro, io sono rimasta incagliata in quel motel e non riesco a venirne fuori. Proverò a non dargli più la soddisfazione di tornare sui dettagli, che tanto lui dice neanche di ricordare bene; lo so che non serve a niente, ma me lo devo ripetere come un mantra per farmelo entrare bene in testa..

Ricambio l'abbraccio virtuale anche a Lorella


----------



## angela (17 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao Mary, ben arrivata. Anche se sono "nuova" tutto quello che hai detto è storia vecchia, nel senso che i passi sono più o meno sempre quelli. Non credo ci sia una ricetta uguale per tutti, ognuno ha i suoi tempi e i suoi modi per superare, sia che si decida di rimanere sia che si decida di uscire dalla coppia. Sicuramente niente sarà più come prima. Se decidi di rimanere lo sforzo più grande sarà il tuo. Sei tu che dovrai avere nuovi occhi per vedere lui sotto una nuova luce e anche te stessa. Credo che fare una valutazione sul perché si sia arrivati ad un punto di crisi sia fondamentale e capire insieme se anche se poi qualcuno ha oltrepassato il limite (lui in questo caso) sia possibile costruire un nuovo futuro. Mi riconosco in molti passi del tuo racconto... è dura e i momenti di angoscia torneranno e ti lasceranno senza fiato, se lui è in grado di ridarti l'ossigeno e tu sei disposta a prenderlo allora c'è speranza. Un abbraccio forte!


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (17 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Ciao Mary! Grandissima Fiore......hai praticamente detto tutto ciò che stavo per dire io! Quindi....passo! :up:


Grazie Lorella un abbraccio



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ciao Fiordiloto e grazie
> 
> Sto provando a rimettermi fisicamente, anche riprendendo le fila di dettagli fisici che stavo trascurando; mi è ripresa la voglia di tornare in forma, mi rendo conto di essermi troppo "moglierizzata" in passato, nell'accezione peggiore del termine. Non so se sia cosa buona o no ma mi va di tornare in pista . Non intendo tradirlo per ripicca, ma magari fargli prendere qualche spaghetto non sarebbe male. O no?
> 
> ...


Mary, come si diceva occorre pensare a noi al nostro benessere, quindi se ti fa piacere fargli prendere qualche spaghetto perché no ?!..
Personalmente no è una cosa che mi è mai passata per la testa, nemmeno adesso che sto un po' meglio, ma ripeto occorre adoperarsi per stare bene. Piano piano riuscirai anche a superare anche l'ossessione del pensiero "motel", ci vuole tempo. 
E' vero che come molti utenti qui nel forum ribadiscono noi abbiamo diritto di sapere, noi abbiamo diritto di sfogare tutta la nostra rabbia, ma io credo che ad un certo punto si debba proprio dire stop, se no la ricostruzione va a farsi benedire : è come fare due passi avanti e tre indietro. Ma anche questo ci sta soprattutto in fase iniziale, e forse anche dopo, perché ci sono sempre dei momenti in cui si torna a farsi un sacco di domande e si cade inevitabilmente in quel circolo vizioso dal quale poi è difficile uscire.
Poter scrivere qui mi ha fatto bene, così come confrontarmi con altri utenti. Qualche chiacchiera con un paio di amiche fidatissime a volte mi ha allentato la tensione...
Le storie di Lorella, Angela, Darty, la mia,  solo per citarne alcuni hanno tutte come obiettivo la ricostruzione, se leggi ti renderai conto di quante volte si possa inceppare il meccanismo... dicono che volere è potere, ma non sempre è così  : alla fine, si prova se poi dovessimo fallire almeno non avremo il rimpianto di non averci provato.
Siamo qui...se ti va di parlare !



angela ha detto:


> Ciao Mary, ben arrivata. Anche se sono "nuova" tutto quello che hai detto è storia vecchia, nel senso che i passi sono più o meno sempre quelli. Non credo ci sia una ricetta uguale per tutti, ognuno ha i suoi tempi e i suoi modi per superare, sia che si decida di rimanere sia che si decida di uscire dalla coppia.* Sicuramente niente sarà più come prima*. Se decidi di rimanere lo sforzo più grande sarà il tuo. Sei tu che dovrai avere nuovi occhi per vedere lui sotto una nuova luce e anche te stessa. Credo che fare una valutazione sul perché si sia arrivati ad un punto di crisi sia fondamentale e capire insieme se anche se poi qualcuno ha oltrepassato il limite (lui in questo caso) sia possibile costruire un nuovo futuro. Mi riconosco in molti passi del tuo racconto... è dura e i momenti di angoscia torneranno e ti lasceranno senza fiato, *se lui è in grado di ridarti l'ossigeno e tu sei disposta a prenderlo allora c'è speranza*. Un abbraccio forte!


Bentrovata Angela. Hai perfettamente ragione. Niente sarà più come prima. L'errore che facciamo invece, troppo spesso è proprio quello di pensare che tutto tornerà come ai tempi felici...
Occorre entrare nell'ordine di idee che sarà un rapporto diverso, ( chissà per alcuni magari anche migliore) magari impostato in maniera tale da non arrivare a ripetere certi errori.
Hai ragione anche quando dici che lui deve essere in grado di "ridarti l'ossigeno",  ma molto spetta anche a noi. Ritrovare l'autostima, imparare ad ascoltare i nostri bisogni e non aver paura di esternarli... 
Sembra brutto a dirsi, ma io dopo quello che ho passato mi sento molto più forte, e conto molto più su me stessa. Insomma, si cambia, eccome.


----------



## angela (17 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao Fiordiloto [emoji2] sai cosa mi spaventa di più? Non tanto il suo cambiamento che al momento è solo in positivo, ma il mio! Io mi sento così diversa che a volte fatico a riconoscermi. Crescere e' sempre complicato!!


----------



## perplesso (17 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Ciao Fiordiloto [emoji2] sai cosa mi spaventa di più? Non tanto il suo cambiamento che al momento è solo in positivo, ma il mio! Io mi sento così diversa che a volte fatico a riconoscermi. Crescere e' sempre complicato!!


il guscio dell'illusione,una volta rotto,non si ripara.

non è detto che questa crescita non sia positiva anche nell'imparare a dare il giusto peso alle cose


----------



## angela (17 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il guscio dell'illusione,una volta rotto,non si ripara.
> 
> non è detto che questa crescita non sia positiva anche nell'imparare a dare il giusto peso alle cose


Al momento è' solo una gran fatica!!!  Ma sono un inguaribile romantica e mi piace pensare che migliorerà' [emoji2] 
E sul giusto peso sono d'accordo c'è veramente tanto tanto di peggio... che a volte mi vergogno quasi a lamentarmi!


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (17 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Ciao Fiordiloto [emoji2] sai cosa mi spaventa di più? Non tanto il suo cambiamento che al momento è solo in positivo, ma il mio! *Io mi sento così diversa che a volte fatico a riconoscermi*. Crescere e' sempre complicato!!


In realtà credo che tu sia diversa. E' inevitabile dopo ciò che ti è accaduto.
Crescere è complicato... eccome



perplesso ha detto:


> il guscio dell'illusione,una volta rotto,non si ripara.
> 
> non è detto che questa crescita non sia positiva anche nell'imparare a dare il giusto peso alle cose






angela ha detto:


> Al momento è' solo una gran fatica!!!  Ma sono un inguaribile romantica e mi piace pensare che migliorerà' [emoji2]
> E sul giusto peso sono d'accordo *c'è veramente tanto tanto di peggio... che a volte mi vergogno quasi a lamentarmi!
> 
> *



Certo anche questo è vero. Ma egoisticamente nel nostro piccolo, *è il nostro vissuto* che viviamo quotidianamente. Non mi è mai piaciuto confrontarmi con realtà più dolorose o drammatiche solo per poter sminuire la mia...


----------



## Mary The Philips (17 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Ciao Mary, ben arrivata. Anche se sono "nuova" tutto quello che hai detto è storia vecchia, nel senso che i passi sono più o meno sempre quelli. Non credo ci sia una ricetta uguale per tutti, ognuno ha i suoi tempi e i suoi modi per superare, sia che si decida di rimanere sia che si decida di uscire dalla coppia. Sicuramente niente sarà più come prima. Se decidi di rimanere lo sforzo più grande sarà il tuo. Sei tu che dovrai avere nuovi occhi per vedere lui sotto una nuova luce e anche te stessa. Credo che fare una valutazione sul perché si sia arrivati ad un punto di crisi sia fondamentale e capire insieme se anche se poi qualcuno ha oltrepassato il limite (lui in questo caso) sia possibile costruire un nuovo futuro. Mi riconosco in molti passi del tuo racconto... è dura e i momenti di angoscia torneranno e ti lasceranno senza fiato, se lui è in grado di ridarti l'ossigeno e tu sei disposta a prenderlo allora c'è speranza. Un abbraccio forte!



Credo siamo più o meno sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda e con gli stessi intenti. Grazie per il tuo intervento e un abbraccio anche a te!



angela ha detto:


> Ciao Fiordiloto [emoji2] sai cosa mi spaventa di più? Non tanto il suo cambiamento che al momento è solo in positivo, ma il mio! Io mi sento così diversa che a volte fatico a riconoscermi. Crescere e' sempre complicato!!


Anche questo passaggio avrei potuto scriverlo io. 

Io mi sento in qualche modo "liberata"; è come se il tradimento avesse abbattuto una serie di barriere che col tempo si erano innalzate tra me e lui, il mondo e anche tra me e me. Tutto pareva filare liscio come al solito, tutto scorreva. Invece non scorreva bene un kaiser; era tutto marcio e non me ne accorgevo, non volevo accorgermene perchè la realizzazione di un secondo fallimento (sono divorziata dal primo marito) sapevo dentro di me quanto sarebbe stata pesante da accettare. In questo mi sento un po' Circe, accusata di boccalonaggine da alcuni: credevo fortemente in poche cose e detestavo l'idea di potermi sbagliare semplicemente perchè sarebbe stato troppo per la mia mente semplice. Invece il "fatto" mi ha presa per il bavero e mi ha sbattuta con le spalle al muro sollevandomi mezzo metro da terra urlandomi nelle orecchie di svegliarmi.. Bene, sono a orecchie dritte adesso, con i sensi a mille, ma quella che sono, seppure mi percepisca "diversa", meno disponibile in generale e più concentrata su me stessa e i miei bisogni, non credo cambierà nel profondo. C'è una natura nelle persone che nulla è in grado modificare. Credo.


----------



## Mary The Philips (17 Febbraio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Mary, come si diceva occorre pensare a noi al nostro benessere, quindi se ti fa piacere fargli prendere qualche spaghetto perché no ?!..
> Personalmente no è una cosa che mi è mai passata per la testa, nemmeno adesso che sto un po' meglio, ma ripeto occorre adoperarsi per stare bene. Piano piano riuscirai anche a superare anche l'ossessione del pensiero "motel", ci vuole tempo.
> E' vero che come molti utenti qui nel forum ribadiscono noi abbiamo diritto di sapere, noi abbiamo diritto di sfogare tutta la nostra rabbia, ma io credo che ad un certo punto si debba proprio dire stop, se no la ricostruzione va a farsi benedire : è come fare due passi avanti e tre indietro. Ma anche questo ci sta soprattutto in fase iniziale, e forse anche dopo, perché ci sono sempre dei momenti in cui si torna a farsi un sacco di domande e si cade inevitabilmente in quel circolo vizioso dal quale poi è difficile uscire.
> Poter scrivere qui mi ha fatto bene, così come confrontarmi con altri utenti. Qualche chiacchiera con un paio di amiche fidatissime a volte mi ha allentato la tensione...
> ...


Grazie per la disponibilità 
A volte mi fa benissimo leggere le storie degli altri, in alcune occasioni invece mi innervosisco ancora di più. Sembro una gallina in un pollaio che becca di qua e di là cercando il boccone giusto per un dato momento :nuke:

I momenti brutti, l'ho già scritto, credo siano quelli delle ricorrenze, il ripensare a momenti precisi e realizzare passaggi ai quali prima non si era fatto caso. Sono delle specie di folgorazioni che ti lasciano davvero come se avessi messo le dita nella presa della corrente; ecco, di quelli ora ho paura. Per dire, a San valentino, festa mai cagata fino ad ora, il pensiero della voce stridula e nasale di lei che gli chiedeva il "regalino" degli innamorati, mi ha cominciato a tormentare fin dal mattino. Ho tenuto dentro il malessere che montava esponenzialmente alla rabbia fino all'ora di pranzo per poi scoppiare, disperata, in lacrime in un momento in cui si parlava d'altro. L'ho imitata piangendo, l'ho insultato, sbattuto porte e mandato a fare in culo in due minuti di apocalisse. Non avrei voluto, ma va bene così; anche attraverso queste piccole cose potrebbe capire la portata del male causato, perchè per lui pare che tutto sia nella bolla del "buco nero" di leggerezza del passato. Il suo. Il mio è cominciato a spizzichi e bocconi meno di due mesi fa, e mica se ne rende conto?


----------



## Lorella (17 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Ciao Fiordiloto [emoji2] sai cosa mi spaventa di più? Non tanto il suo cambiamento che al momento è solo in positivo, ma il mio! Io mi sento così diversa che a volte fatico a riconoscermi. Crescere e' sempre complicato!!


Angela, è normale che stenti a riconoscerti. Abbiamo vissuto per molti anni in una determinata condizione, ora siamo diverse. Non migliori, nè peggiori. Semplicemente diverse, con nuove consapevolezze. Per quanto mi riguarda, sicuramente più egosta, un pò più stronza. All'inizio ero anch'io spaventatissima......ma come, la buona, la dolce, quella che pensava sempre prima agli altri e quasi mai a se stessa, era scomparsa. Però sai che ti dico, che ho capito che in molti casi essere troppo disponibili ci fa dimenticare che un pizzico di sano egoismo non guasta. Prendersi più cura di sè, mettere i nostri bisogni e desideri in giusta considerazione, non è un male. Il cambiamento è sempre destabilizzante, soprattutto all'inizio. Ma vedrai, imparerai a voler bene alla nuova donna che sei. Meno ingenua, più realista, con gli occhi ben aperti sul mondo. Quando ti dicono che babbo natale non esiste.....è sempre un trauma, ma poi si supera. Il matrimonio perfetto non esiste. Punto. E noi che ci abbiamo creduto, dobbiamo imparare a convivere con questa consapevolezza. Meno sogni, più bisogni, I NOSTRI


----------



## Uhlalá (18 Febbraio 2015)

Le folgorazioni sulla via di Damasco, quelle che ti fanno ricollegare eventi del passato e che ti fanno sentire un'idiota per aver vissuto nella più totale ingenuità, credo che siano passaggi obbligati.....così come sentirsi inadeguati alla situazione, sciocchi per essere stati "quelli buoni", "quelli tonti", i "boccaloni".......Poi magari ci si rende anche conto che in quei frangenti l'essere stati così non ha nulla a che vedere con chi è più o meno smart: all'inizio ci si sente degli imbecilli sfigati difronte all'accoppiata traditore-amante, poi però col tempo si capisce anche che al momento del tradimento non giocavamo tutti alla stessa partita, o per lo meno non con le stesse regole....nel trinomio tradito-traditore-amante, solo gli ultimi due conoscevano tutte le carte nel piatto, il tradito giocava ad occhi bendati, aveva un handicap non da poco, quello di non sapere l'esatto numero dei giocatori. Alla fine bisogna anche essere indulgenti con noi stessi: che altro si poteva fare in quelle circostanze? Essere delle ciniche disilluse prima ancora di sapere del tradimento? Impossibile. 
Coloro che non ci sono mai passati fanno fatica a capire che tsunami avviene all'interno di chi scopre un tradimento.....prima si contano i morti e si curano i feriti, poi piano piano si ricostruisce....ma ci devono essere degli investimenti di qualità, altrimenti alla prima ondina crolla tutto.

e dopo questa perla apocalittica, me ne torno a dormire....mi ero svegliata filosofica


----------



## angela (18 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Le folgorazioni sulla via di Damasco, quelle che ti fanno ricollegare eventi del passato e che ti fanno sentire un'idiota per aver vissuto nella più totale ingenuità, credo che siano passaggi obbligati.....così come sentirsi inadeguati alla situazione, sciocchi per essere stati "quelli buoni", "quelli tonti", i "boccaloni".......Poi magari ci si rende anche conto che in quei frangenti l'essere stati così non ha nulla a che vedere con chi è più o meno smart: all'inizio ci si sente degli imbecilli sfigati difronte all'accoppiata traditore-amante, poi però col tempo si capisce anche che al momento del tradimento non giocavamo tutti alla stessa partita, o per lo meno non con le stesse regole....nel trinomio tradito-traditore-amante, solo gli ultimi due conoscevano tutte le carte nel piatto, il tradito giocava ad occhi bendati, aveva un handicap non da poco, quello di non sapere l'esatto numero dei giocatori. Alla fine bisogna anche essere indulgenti con noi stessi: che altro si poteva fare in quelle circostanze? Essere delle ciniche disilluse prima ancora di sapere del tradimento? Impossibile.
> Coloro che non ci sono mai passati fanno fatica a capire che tsunami avviene all'interno di chi scopre un tradimento.....prima si contano i morti e si curano i feriti, poi piano piano si ricostruisce....ma ci devono essere degli investimenti di qualità, altrimenti alla prima ondina crolla tutto.
> 
> e dopo questa perla apocalittica, me ne torno a dormire....mi ero svegliata filosofica



semplicemente FANTASTICA!!!!!


----------



## Lorella (18 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Le folgorazioni sulla via di Damasco, quelle che ti fanno ricollegare eventi del passato e che ti fanno sentire un'idiota per aver vissuto nella più totale ingenuità, credo che siano passaggi obbligati.....così come sentirsi inadeguati alla situazione, sciocchi per essere stati "quelli buoni", "quelli tonti", i "boccaloni".......Poi magari ci si rende anche conto che in quei frangenti l'essere stati così non ha nulla a che vedere con chi è più o meno smart: all'inizio ci si sente degli imbecilli sfigati difronte all'accoppiata traditore-amante, poi però col tempo si capisce anche che al momento del tradimento non giocavamo tutti alla stessa partita, o per lo meno non con le stesse regole....nel trinomio tradito-traditore-amante, solo gli ultimi due conoscevano tutte le carte nel piatto, il tradito giocava ad occhi bendati, aveva un handicap non da poco, quello di non sapere l'esatto numero dei giocatori. Alla fine bisogna anche essere indulgenti con noi stessi: che altro si poteva fare in quelle circostanze? Essere delle ciniche disilluse prima ancora di sapere del tradimento? Impossibile.
> Coloro che non ci sono mai passati fanno fatica a capire che tsunami avviene all'interno di chi scopre un tradimento.....prima si contano i morti e si curano i feriti, poi piano piano si ricostruisce....ma ci devono essere degli investimenti di qualità, altrimenti alla prima ondina crolla tutto.
> 
> e dopo questa perla apocalittica, me ne torno a dormire....mi ero svegliata filosofica


questa filosofia notturna è meravigliosa!! Certo con il senno di poi, quando tutto è chiaro, ci si sente idioti. In realtà in quel momento non eravamo idiote, semplicemente persone che si fidavano.....e che non potevano sapere.....a meno di non essere detective. Io non ho mai, e dico mai, controllato mio marito, nè spiato nel suo cellulare o nelle sue mail. Ma conosco tantissima gente che lo fa regolarmente....pur non avendone motivo


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> questa filosofia notturna è meravigliosa!! Certo con il senno di poi, quando tutto è chiaro, ci si sente idioti. In realtà in quel momento non eravamo idiote, semplicemente persone che si fidavano.....e che non potevano sapere.....a meno di non essere detective. Io non ho mai, e dico mai, controllato mio marito, nè spiato nel suo cellulare o nelle sue mail. Ma conosco tantissima gente che lo fa regolarmente....pur non avendone motivo


è quello non è tradimento? spiare e frugare?


----------



## disincantata (18 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> è quello non è tradimento? spiare e frugare?



SARA' quello che vuoi ma io sono pentita di non averlo fatto.  Addirittura non vedendo cose che avevo sotto il naso.

SE scopri qualcosa frugando  ti senti meno scema che sentendotelo  dire da estranei e dopo anni.


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> SARA' quello che vuoi ma io sono pentita di non averlo fatto.  Addirittura non vedendo cose che avevo sotto il naso.
> 
> SE scopri qualcosa frugando  ti senti meno scema che sentendotelo  dire da estranei e dopo anni.


inverti le coordinate.   scopri che tuo marito ti frugava il cellulare,la corrispondenza,la borsetta,quello che vuoi.

come ti saresti sentita?


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> inverti le coordinate. scopri che tuo marito ti frugava il cellulare,la corrispondenza,la borsetta,quello che vuoi.
> 
> come ti saresti sentita?


Credo che ti sfugga la differenza tra ravanare in preda ad un'insana gelosia e cercare conferme a sospetti più che fondati che sono stati prima esposti ricevendo in cambio risposte in tono offeso.
Perchè nella maggior parte dei casi avviene così:
Il/la compagna sente che c'è qualcosa che tocca ... e drizza le antenne
Poi, a livello alto di attenzione, le cose che toccano si moltiplicano
Allora si chiede
Si riceve una smentita
Si ripropone una situazione in cui EVIDENTEMENTE l'altra parte ti sta pigliando per il culo
Se ne chiede ragione
Si ottiene una scenata in cui l'altro nega tutto e fa pure l'offeso e ti accusa delle peggio cose
Ci si riflette un attimo su
Poi si decide se permettere che la presa per i fondelli continui oppure no.
Se decidi per il no, ti procuri le prove incontrovertibili per mettere l'altro spalle al muro.

Tutti quelli che frugano tra le cose del partner in situazioni che non siano simili alla succitata hanno problemi che possono variare dalla malafede innata che ti fa vedere gli altri falsi quanto lo sei tu alla mania di controllo.
Però... il tradimento, anche in senso lato, è altro.


----------



## Mary The Philips (18 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> inverti le coordinate.   scopri che tuo marito ti frugava il cellulare,la corrispondenza,la borsetta,quello che vuoi.
> 
> come ti saresti sentita?



Mi permetto di rispondere anch'io a questa domanda 

Durante i primi anni (parecchi) della mia relazione era lui che interferiva pesantemente nella mia privacy (a me non sono mai appartenuti comportamenti di questo tipo) anche cancellandomi numeri dalla rubrica di ex, colleghi, amici etc etc. Non mi incazzavo più di tanto e attribuivo tale comportamento (non inedito per me) alle sue insicurezze e alla sua paura di perdermi e assestandoci nel tempo sul rispetto reciproco degli spazi personali. 
Purtroppo ho capito solo ora che il suo cambiamento in tal senso era solo un approfittare delle dinamiche "corrette" che intercorrono tra persone che si amano, si rispettano e si stimano, essenzialmente perchè gli faceva comodo, perchè aveva un mondo sommerso da nascondermi. Personalmente avevo a disposizione le password per entrare in ogni sua cosa e non ne ho approfittato, neanche quando i sospetti erano pesanti. Credevo bastasse la sua parola, come sempre e come la mia. Fino ad un certo punto, quando invece, in un momento di assoluta tranquillità e a giochi fatti e finiti, ci ho messo mano quasi casualmente. Il resto è la storia di molti qui..

L'"ora" e il "dopo" sono il vero punto: mi snaturerò e inizierò una carriera investigativa perenne? Non lo so, ma non credo; non mi appartiene e non mi piace, anche se avrei tutto il diritto di non fidarmi manco per il kaiser. In ogni caso sono abbastanza grande per sapere che se ci si sa fare si può benissimo non essere scoperti, a meno di avere una carogna sulle spalle attenta ad ogni respiro dell'altro. Ma sarebbe vita? Io non la voglio una vita così..


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Credo che ti sfugga la differenza tra ravanare in preda ad un'insana gelosia e cercare conferme a sospetti più che fondati che sono stati prima esposti ricevendo in cambio risposte in tono offeso.
> Perchè nella maggior parte dei casi avviene così:
> Il/la compagna sente che c'è qualcosa che tocca ... e drizza le antenne
> Poi, a livello alto di attenzione, le cose che toccano si moltiplicano
> ...


il tradimento è venire meno ad una promessa,abusare della fiducia,ingannare,prendersi gioco dei sentimenti altrui.

i pompini sono un elemento magari più visibile di altri,ma non sono l'essenza del tradimento.

il caso che proponi tu,rientra appieno nella definizione generale.    hai il dubbio forte che ti stanno prendendo in giro e frughi.

devi anche essere consapevole che frugare espone ad un rischio,perchè se per ventura non trovi niente di quello che paventavi e viene beccata,poi con le spalle al muro ci finisci tu (tu generico,non ce l'ho con te)

e quando il patto di fiducia è rotto,ricostruirlo non è banale.    corna o non corna.


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Mi permetto di rispondere anch'io a questa domanda
> 
> Durante i primi anni (parecchi) della mia relazione era lui che interferiva pesantemente nella mia privacy (a me non sono mai appartenuti comportamenti di questo tipo) anche cancellandomi numeri dalla rubrica di ex, colleghi, amici etc etc. Non mi incazzavo più di tanto e attribuivo tale comportamento (non inedito per me) alle sue insicurezze e alla sua paura di perdermi e assestandoci nel tempo sul rispetto reciproco degli spazi personali.
> Purtroppo ho capito solo ora che il suo cambiamento in tal senso era solo un approfittare delle dinamiche "corrette" che intercorrono tra persone che si amano, si rispettano e si stimano, essenzialmente perchè gli faceva comodo, perchè aveva un mondo sommerso da nascondermi. Personalmente avevo a disposizione le password per entrare in ogni sua cosa e non ne ho approfittato, neanche quando i sospetti erano pesanti. Credevo bastasse la sua parola, come sempre e come la mia. Fino ad un certo punto, quando invece, in un momento di assoluta tranquillità e a giochi fatti e finiti, ci ho messo mano quasi casualmente. Il resto è la storia di molti qui..
> ...


nemmeno io vorrei una vita di perenne chi va là.    però se st'uomo ti frugava dall'inizio e tu abbozzavi,mi spiace ma hai sbagliato alla grande.

Non esiste che che tu mi cancelli i numeri dalla rubrica,che scherziamo?

io credo che tu abbia da ridefinire ben più che un patto di esclusività sessuale.


----------



## Tessa (18 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> inverti le coordinate.   scopri che tuo marito ti frugava il cellulare,la corrispondenza,la borsetta,quello che vuoi.
> 
> come ti saresti sentita?


Il mio frugava ovunque. E lo lasciavo fare, pensando si mettesse tranquillo, tanto non c'era niente da trovare....
E poi le corna me le ha fatte lui, quello geloso.
Come mi sono sentita?
Vabbè.....
ps Comunque non puoi minimamente paragonare le due cose.
Al prossimo anche solo minimo sospetto, altro che guardare il cellulare. Passo direttamente a Miryam Tom Ponzi


----------



## Mary The Philips (18 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> devi anche essere consapevole che frugare espone ad un rischio,perchè se per ventura non trovi niente di quello che paventavi e viene beccata,poi con le spalle al muro ci finisci tu (tu generico,non ce l'ho con te)
> 
> e quando il patto di fiducia è rotto,ricostruirlo non è banale.    corna o non corna.


Il patto di fiducia non si rompe perchè uno dei due fruga nel personale dell'altro e non trova nulla, anzi. Se ci si ama, almeno per me è stato così nel passato, la prendevo perfino come un'attenzione estrema nei miei confronti. Ero tranquilla, perchè avrei dovuto offendermi fino alla rottura perchè lui, non conoscendomi ancora benissimo, non si fidava ciecamente? 
Corna o non corna fa una certa differenza..


----------



## Tessa (18 Febbraio 2015)

*Mary*



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Mi permetto di rispondere anch'io a questa domanda
> 
> Durante i primi anni (parecchi) della mia relazione era lui che interferiva pesantemente nella mia privacy (a me non sono mai appartenuti comportamenti di questo tipo) anche cancellandomi numeri dalla rubrica di ex, colleghi, amici etc etc. Non mi incazzavo più di tanto e attribuivo tale comportamento (non inedito per me) alle sue insicurezze e alla sua paura di perdermi e assestandoci nel tempo sul rispetto reciproco degli spazi personali.
> Purtroppo ho capito solo ora che il suo cambiamento in tal senso era solo un approfittare delle dinamiche "corrette" che intercorrono tra persone che si amano, si rispettano e si stimano, essenzialmente perchè gli faceva comodo, perchè aveva un mondo sommerso da nascondermi. Personalmente avevo a disposizione le password per entrare in ogni sua cosa e non ne ho approfittato, neanche quando i sospetti erano pesanti. Credevo bastasse la sua parola, come sempre e come la mia. Fino ad un certo punto, quando invece, in un momento di assoluta tranquillità e a giochi fatti e finiti, ci ho messo mano quasi casualmente. Il resto è la storia di molti qui..
> ...


non è che i nostri mariti sono gemelli separati alla nascita?


----------



## disincantata (18 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> inverti le coordinate.   scopri che tuo marito ti frugava il cellulare,la corrispondenza,la borsetta,quello che vuoi.
> 
> come ti saresti sentita?


Il cellulare credo non me lo abbia mai controllato  ma io non sapevo mandare messaggi ne li ricevevo, ne avevo numeri in memoria, lo lasciavo e lo lascio tutt'ora acceso ovunque, pero' ha controllato la mia agenda, anni fa, non avendo niente da nascondere ho sorriso, ho interpretato il tutto come un 'pizzico di sana gelosia'.

Io penso che se uno /una ha seri dubbi fa benissimo a controllare,  se ha soldi farebbe benissimo addirittura a  pagare  un investigatore privato e togliersi dubbi che quasi sempre diventano certezze. 

Purtroppo io per altri motivi ho perso oltre tre anni chiudendo entrambi gli occhi. 

Capitasse oggi alle mie figlie di avere un serio sospetto  pagherei subito di tasca mia per loro. Prima lo scopri  meglio e'.  

CHE poi un traditore trovi assurdo  essere  controllato. ..beh,,,,puo',andare affanculo.


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Il mio frugava ovunque. E lo lasciavo fare, pensando si mettesse tranquillo, tanto non c'era niente da trovare....
> E poi le corna me le ha fatte lui, quello geloso.
> Come mi sono sentita?
> Vabbè.....
> ...





Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Il patto di fiducia non si rompe perchè uno dei due fruga nel personale dell'altro e non trova nulla, anzi. Se ci si ama, almeno per me è stato così nel passato, la prendevo perfino come un'attenzione estrema nei miei confronti. Ero tranquilla, perchè avrei dovuto offendermi fino alla rottura perchè lui, non conoscendomi ancora benissimo, non si fidava ciecamente?
> Corna o non corna fa una certa differenza..


mi spiace ragazze,ma voi chiamate amore quello che è mero e malsano possesso.

il libero arbitrio ci consente di considerare il frugare come un'estrema forma di attenzione,però mi perdonerete se vi dico che allora vi siete fatte chiudere in una bolla di sapone.


----------



## Mary The Philips (18 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> nemmeno io vorrei una vita di perenne chi va là.    però se st'uomo ti frugava dall'inizio e tu abbozzavi,mi spiace ma hai sbagliato alla grande.



Non abbozzavo, semplicemente non mi dava fastidio. Poi non è che fosse paranoico, è capitato.





> io credo che tu abbia da ridefinire ben più che un patto di esclusività sessuale.


Certo, non è l'esclusività sessuale il punto, infatti. Quello è solo un aspetto.


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Il cellulare credo non me lo abbia mai controllato  ma io non sapevo mandare messaggi ne li ricevevo, ne avevo numeri in memoria, lo lasciavo e lo lascio tutt'ora acceso ovunque, pero' ha controllato la mia agenda, anni fa, non avendo niente da nascondere ho sorriso, ho interpretato il tutto come un 'pizzico di sana gelosia'.
> 
> Io penso che se uno /una ha seri dubbi fa benissimo a controllare,  se ha soldi farebbe benissimo addirittura a  pagare  un investigatore privato e togliersi dubbi che quasi sempre diventano certezze.
> 
> ...


non un traditore.   una persona con cui voglio costruire un progetto di vita.    con una maniaca del controllo non voglio stare.    ma non perchè uno deve avere necessariamente la coscienza sporca per provare disagio.

è una questione di rispetto.    o di volere dalla vita e dai rapporti con le persone determinate cose.


----------



## Tessa (18 Febbraio 2015)

*SI*



perplesso ha detto:


> mi spiace ragazze,ma voi chiamate amore quello che è mero e malsano possesso.
> 
> il libero arbitrio ci consente di considerare il frugare come un'estrema forma di attenzione,però mi perdonerete se vi dico che allora vi siete fatte chiudere in una bolla di sapone.


Tutto vero. Il tradimento è solo la punta dell'iceberg del 'problema'. 
Infatti siamo entrambi in psicoterapia.....


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non abbozzavo, semplicemente non mi dava fastidio. Poi non è che fosse paranoico, è capitato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è una cosa che non dovrebbe capitare.    certo, non dovrebbe capitare nemmeno andare a letto con altri/e se si è promesso di non farlo.

ma ci sono cose che non devono essere tollerate neppure all'inizio


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Tutto vero. Il tradimento è solo la punta dell'iceberg del 'problema'.
> Infatti siamo entrambi in psicoterapia.....


io arrivo a dire che in certi casi il tradimento è addirittura una benedizione.   proprio perchè consente l'emersione dell'intero Iceberg.

mi verrebbe da invitarti a leggere tutta la parabola di Eratò.    da lì capiresti che le corna erano veramente l'ultimo dei problemi.


----------



## Mary The Philips (18 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> non è che i nostri mariti sono gemelli separati alla nascita?



Dev'essere stato uno di quei parti plurigemellari perchè mi sa che in giro ce ne sono a migliaia tutti uguali :rotfl:



disincantata ha detto:


> e'.
> 
> CHE poi un traditore trovi assurdo  essere  controllato. ..beh,,,,puo',andare affanculo.



Affanculissimo 



perplesso ha detto:


> mi spiace ragazze,ma voi chiamate amore quello che è mero e malsano possesso.
> 
> il libero arbitrio ci consente di considerare il frugare come un'estrema forma di attenzione,però mi perdonerete se vi dico che allora vi siete fatte chiudere in una bolla di sapone.



Perplesso, sono passaggi di vita, non è che uno senza motivazioni serie, passa le nottate a frugare (lì è possesso patologico); si parla di manifestazioni non esattamente corrette in quella che una pensa sia una relazione sana. Che poi si scopre che tale era solo per uno dei due, è un altro paio di maniche.

 Mi spieghi meglio la cosa della bolla di sapone?


----------



## Tessa (18 Febbraio 2015)

*SI*



perplesso ha detto:


> è una cosa che non dovrebbe capitare.    certo, non dovrebbe capitare nemmeno andare a letto con altri/e se si è promesso di non farlo.
> 
> ma ci sono cose che non devono essere tollerate neppure all'inizio


ma lo ho capito solo ora che frugare senza motivo non è dimostrazione di interesse ma di un'assoluta mancanza di rispetto.


----------



## disincantata (18 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non un traditore.   una persona con cui voglio costruire un progetto di vita.    con una maniaca del controllo non voglio stare.    ma non perchè uno deve avere necessariamente la coscienza sporca per provare disagio.
> 
> è una questione di rispetto.    o di volere dalla vita e dai rapporti con le persone determinate cose.



PERO' vedi che risultati ho ottenuto fidandomi  ciecamente per 35 anni?????

MIO marito aveva tutta la liberta' del mondo, io non ho mai controllato ne tasche ne telefono, non l'ho mai seguito nelle sue serate e lui aveva l'amica da 5 anni......

E ai primi sospetti mi guardava negli occhi mentendo  spudoratamente.  

CERTO che sarebbe bello avere fiducia sempre e di tutti.

L'esperienza pero' ci insegna che fidarsi e' bene e controllare ancora meglio.  MI spiace  ma alle mie figlie insegnero' di controllare sempre.  MAGARI le fregheranno  lo stesso  ma si sentiranno meno cretine di me.


----------



## Diletta (18 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi spiace ragazze,ma voi* chiamate amore quello che è mero e malsano possesso*.
> 
> il libero arbitrio ci consente di considerare il frugare come un'estrema forma di attenzione,però mi perdonerete se vi dico che allora vi siete fatte chiudere in una bolla di sapone.




Che è poi una componente dell'amore, ma di quello passionale e travolgente, che non tutti provano.
Anzi, chi non lo prova vive molto meglio, ma la vera furbizia sta, secondo me, nel non ossessionare l'altro con paranoie di gelosia.
Atmosfera tranquilla, sempre, e un controllo discreto, quando se ne ha bisogno, e che resti sommerso, fra noi e noi. 
Non ci vedo nulla di particolarmente amorale.


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Dev'essere stato uno di quei parti plurigemellari perchè mi sa che in giro ce ne sono a migliaia tutti uguali :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se una persona fruga senza motivo (e tu mi pare avessi detto che non avevi chissà che da nascondere) E' possessività patologica.

ed è una cosa grave,almeno per me.  forse perchè ero figlio di un uomo possessivo alle estreme.

se invece tu hai dato modo,anche involontariamente,di dar adito a sospetti,allora devi chiedere "che ho fatto per meritare questo?"

c'è poi una ulteriore interpretazione della cosa.


forse troppo maliziosa,ma te la sparo ugualmente.    uno può crearti una bolla di sapone.

ovvero una situazione in cui ti ingabbia psicologicamente in una cortina di sospetti,facendoti sentire colpevole di qualcosa che non hai fatto e non faresti,per coprire se stessi.

per meglio dire

ti faccio credere che sono un possessivo,geloso,moralista,così tu vivi nell'incubo di poter fare qualsiasi cosa giustifichi la mia paranoia,ma in realtà sono io che mi faccio bellamente i cazzi miei,ma tu vivi bnell'incubo e non ti viene nemmeno la fantasia di verificare come stanno davvero le cose.

mi dirai,troppo diabolico come ragionamento.   pol'esse.   però non è detto che non sia una strategia utilizzata


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> PERO' vedi che risultati ho ottenuto fidandomi  ciecamente per 35 anni?????
> 
> MIO marito aveva tutta la liberta' del mondo, io non ho mai controllato ne tasche ne telefono, non l'ho mai seguito nelle sue serate e lui aveva l'amica da 5 anni......
> 
> ...


Disy,mi ripeto.   anche Alena Seredova ha le corna.    credere che in 35 anni di relazione non ci possano mai essere "divagazioni" è per me inconcepibile.    ma come in tutte le cose,c'è modo e modo anche di tradire.
e su questo credo che tutti dovremmo prendere lezioni da Tebe.

quello che è inconcepibile ed imperdonabile è far credere all'amante di tuo marito quello che le è stato fatto credere.   perchè alla fine è stata quell'illusione a farle fare quella famigerata telefonata.

mi perdonerai se ho citato il tuo caso,ma mi pareva adatto a spiegare il concetto


----------



## Mary The Philips (18 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non un traditore.   una persona con cui voglio costruire un progetto di vita.    con una maniaca del controllo non voglio stare.    *ma non perchè uno deve avere necessariamente la coscienza sporca per provare disagio.*
> 
> è una questione di rispetto.    o di volere dalla vita e dai rapporti con le persone determinate cose.


Eh no, che la coscienza sia pulita o sporca fa la differenza eccome. Temere che si legga una conversazione con un'amica in cui ci si fanno confidenze magari sul collega carino sucita delle reazioni, scoprire le foto della figa dell'amante ne scatena delle altre.

A me ormai 'ste cose di principio mi stanno sul cazzo a prescindere (tu però, perplesso, mi sei simpatico )


----------



## Diletta (18 Febbraio 2015)

*la cosa strana è che*

io non controllo più nulla da tempo immemorabile.
Non mi interessa e non ne ho voglia, ho altro da fare e le mie energie le voglio spendere in altri modi più tranquilli visto che lo spionaggio è di una fatica boia.
Non so se prenderlo come un segnale positivo per la coppia o meno. 
So solo che rifuggo dall'idea e non è affatto per senso di rispetto per lui.


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Eh no, che la coscienza sia pulita o sporca fa la differenza eccome. Temere che si legga una conversazione con un'amica in cui ci si fanno confidenze magari sul collega carino sucita delle reazioni, scoprire le foto della figa dell'amante ne scatena delle altre.
> 
> A me ormai 'ste cose di principio mi stanno sul cazzo a prescindere (tu però, perplesso, mi sei simpatico )


che scoprire le foto porno mandate dall'amante susciti reazioni di un certo tipo non ne dubito.

ma fatto 100 quel tipo di reazione,scoprire che ti leggono la conversazioni in cui goliardicamente commenti con la tua amica il culo del collega carino,deve valere almeno 50,non 0.


----------



## Mary The Philips (18 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> credo che tutti dovremmo prendere lezioni da Tebe.



Il "caso" di Tebe è stracitato in ogni dove, ma non ne so nulla. Puoi indicarmi dove trovare questa buona lettura?


----------



## Mary The Philips (18 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> c'è poi una ulteriore interpretazione della cosa.
> 
> 
> forse troppo maliziosa,ma te la sparo ugualmente.    uno può crearti una bolla di sapone.
> ...



Non è fantasiosa come teoria, affatto. Ne ho visti di cavalli correre 'ste corse.


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Il "caso" di Tebe è stracitato in ogni dove, ma non ne so nulla. Puoi indicarmi dove trovare questa buona lettura?


guarda nel suo blog 

ma la sintesi del pensiero tebano è:

non è il tradimento fisico il problema,specialmente in una relazione pluriennale.  specialmente se fin da subito si è messo in chiaro che certe cose possono capitare.   è la teoria del 10% 


quello che conta è sapere di una vita parallela,scoprire che magari con l'altro/a progetti una vita che verrà a distruggere il rapporto con te.    è accorgersi che stai prendendo il soprabito per non tornare più indietro.

spero di aver riassunto bene


----------



## Mary The Philips (18 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> guarda nel suo blog
> 
> ma la sintesi del pensiero tebano è:
> 
> ...


Grazie.


----------



## Diletta (18 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Disy,mi ripeto.   anche Alena Seredova ha le corna.    credere che in 35 anni di relazione non ci possano mai essere "divagazioni" è per me inconcepibile.    ma come in tutte le cose,c'è modo e modo anche di tradire.
> e su questo credo che tutti dovremmo prendere lezioni da Tebe.
> 
> *quello che è inconcepibile ed imperdonabile è far credere all'amante di tuo marito quello che le è stato fatto credere.   perchè alla fine è stata quell'illusione a farle fare quella famigerata telefonata.*
> ...



E questo è un caso fra moltissimi. 
E qui mi permetto di avere un forte dubbio sull'intelligenza degli uomini visto che la cosa finisce per sfuggire loro di mano ed entrano in un girone infernale, spesso fatto di ricatti e minacce da parte delle loro amanti.
A questo punto i maschietti annaspano per trovare la via di fuga.
A questo punto si divertono molto meno...

Una divagazione come la intendi tu ed io non avrebbe quasi mai ripercussioni negative, com'è che non lo capiscono?


----------



## Diletta (18 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> guarda nel suo blog
> 
> ma la sintesi del pensiero tebano è:
> 
> ...



Sì, ma va aggiunta la postilla che Tebe NON vuole sapere nulla di eventuali divagazioni del suo uomo.
E non vuole perché la cosa le darebbe fastidio, se non dolore, e sono sicura che l'ha detto lei.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E questo è un caso fra moltissimi.
> E qui mi permetto di avere un forte dubbio sull'intelligenza degli uomini visto che la cosa finisce per sfuggire loro di mano ed entrano in un girone infernale, spesso fatto di ricatti e minacce da parte delle loro amanti.
> A questo punto i maschietti annaspano per trovare la via di fuga.
> A questo punto si divertono molto meno...
> ...


Cara Dile,succede ai cretini.Io non sono il perfetto traditore,pero'parlo chiaro subito.Alla tipa con cui dovrei finalizzare tra pochissimo,ho scritto a chiare lettere che da me si deve aspettare il nulla.Ognuno ha la sua vita,fuori dal motel.E la mia e'qua',la sua la'.Punto.


----------



## Tessa (18 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Dile,succede ai cretini.Io non sono il perfetto traditore,pero'parlo chiaro subito.Alla tipa con cui dovrei finalizzare tra pochissimo,ho scritto a chiare lettere che da me si deve aspettare il nulla.Ognuno ha la sua vita,fuori dal motel.E la mia e'qua',la sua la'.Punto.


Continuo ad avere grandi difficoltà nel capire in cosa possa gratificare rapporto impostato così.
E per rapporto intendo proprio 'quel rapporto'.
Non sono polemica, Lothar. Vorrei solo capire....


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il tradimento è venire meno ad una promessa,abusare della fiducia,ingannare,prendersi gioco dei sentimenti altrui.
> 
> i pompini sono un elemento magari più visibile di altri,ma non sono l'essenza del tradimento.
> 
> ...


Parto da come sono fatta io: di base, non mi piace nascondere le cose o mentire.
Mi piace molto fare le cose alla luce del sole, esercitando pienamente il mio diritto alla libertà.
Non mi piace essere controllata, non mi piace che si dubiti di me.
E non permetto agli altri di dire a me cosa posso o non posso fare, casomai se ne discute ma la decisione alla fine è la mia: per cui non permetto che poi mi si controlli.
D'altra parte il fatto di avere la fiducia di una persona per me è un onore e uno dei pochi motivi di vanto, ne vado proprio orgogliosa.
Per me frugare tra le cose di mio marito è stata una violenza che ho fatto anche a me stessa.
Me ne vergognavo, pensa.
In più di venti anni non l'avevo mai fatto.
Ma... la gueRa è gueRa.
Io sono molto rispettosa della libertà altrui, ma nessuno deve prendersi quella di pigliarmi per il culo.
Ci ho pensato molto, prima di farlo, ma quando ho deciso non ho avuto scrupoli.
Perchè ero sicura che avrei trovato, non avevo dubbi.
... e infatti.
Non sono pentita di averlo fatto, non vorrei averlo fatto prima, avrei preferito non doverlo fare.
Come tutti i lavori sporchi ma inevitabili.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Continuo ad avere grandi difficoltà nel capire in cosa possa gratificare rapporto impostato così.
> E per rapporto intendo proprio 'quel rapporto'.
> Non sono polemica, Lothar. Vorrei solo capire....


Infatti niente polemica.
Una cosa del genere tanto vale farla in un buon priveé col coniuge, ti diverti sicuramente di più.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Credo che ti sfugga la differenza tra ravanare in preda ad un'insana gelosia e cercare conferme a sospetti più che fondati che sono stati prima esposti ricevendo in cambio risposte in tono offeso.
> Perchè nella maggior parte dei casi avviene così:
> Il/la compagna sente che c'è qualcosa che tocca ... e drizza le antenne
> Poi, a livello alto di attenzione, le cose che toccano si moltiplicano
> ...


Quoto in pieno.
Se sento puzza di bruciato (e non sono un maniaco che vede magagne dappertutto) posso controllare eccome !
Nel mio caso ho addirittura intercettato una 'comunicazione' fra i due ancor prima che succedesse qualcosa, ma ero stato rassicurato che nulla sarebbe successo...e invece, cinque mesi dopo ho constatato che la fiducia accordata era stata bellamente tradita, e a capire cosa era successo mi ha aiutato ( e non poco) accedere al suo account Facebook.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> *Continuo ad avere grandi difficoltà nel capire in cosa possa gratificare rapporto impostato così.
> *E per rapporto intendo proprio 'quel rapporto'.
> Non sono polemica, Lothar. Vorrei solo capire....


Fossi l'unica


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Disy,mi ripeto. anche Alena Seredova ha le corna. credere che in 35 anni di relazione non ci possano mai essere "divagazioni" è per me inconcepibile. ma come in tutte le cose,c'è modo e modo anche di tradire.
> e su questo credo che tutti dovremmo prendere lezioni da Tebe.
> 
> *quello che è inconcepibile ed imperdonabile è far credere all'amante di tuo marito quello che le è stato fatto credere. perchè alla fine è stata quell'illusione a farle fare quella famigerata telefonata.
> ...


non condivido affatto.
Le illusioni ce le costruiamo da soli, non ce le creano gli altri.
Le illusioni sono quello che NOI vorremmo.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quoto in pieno.
> *Se sento puzza di bruciato (e non sono un maniaco che vede magagne dappertutto) posso controllare eccome !
> *Nel mio caso ho addirittura intercettato una 'comunicazione' fra i due ancor prima che succedesse qualcosa, ma ero stato rassicurato che nulla sarebbe successo...e invece, cinque mesi dopo ho constatato che la fiducia accordata era stata bellamente tradita, e a capire cosa era successo mi ha aiutato ( e non poco) accedere al suo account Facebook.



Lo penso anch'io. 
Mai controllato il cell di mio marito fino a che non me ne ha dato motivo. Poi in parte mi sbagliavo ma avevo tutti i motivi per farlo.
Io l'ho tradito e so per certo che non ha mai controllato il mio, forse non gli ho dato modo di dubitare


----------



## lothar57 (18 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti niente polemica.
> Una cosa del genere tanto vale farla in un buon priveé col coniuge, ti diverti sicuramente di più.


Chiaretta tu vedi la relazione extra in modo diverso,immagino cene e serate con l'amante,forse fine settimana.
Io no....poi come sai bene non ho purtroppo la tua'eta',e sono sposato da una vita,andiamo verso i 30 anni.
Quindi chiamala''divagazione'',non rapporto.


----------



## Diletta (18 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Chiaretta tu vedi la relazione extra in modo diverso,immagino cene e serate con l'amante,forse fine settimana.
> Io no....poi come sai bene non ho purtroppo la tua'eta',e sono sposato da una vita,andiamo verso i 30 anni.
> Quindi chiamala''divagazione'',non rapporto.


Sì, ma mi devono spiegare come diavolo fanno ad andare a cene con l'amante per non parlare dei fine settimana...
Ma non ce l'hanno un coniuge a casa?
E' latitante?


----------



## Tessa (18 Febbraio 2015)

*Per un uomo le scuse valide sono infinite....*



Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ma mi devono spiegare come diavolo fanno ad andare a cene con l'amante per non parlare dei fine settimana...
> Ma non ce l'hanno un coniuge a casa?
> E' latitante?


Cena di lavoro, viaggio di lavoro, il mese di luglio dal film: 'quando la moglie è in vacanza', o megio a far fare vacanza ai figli che sono anche SUOI! E io lavoro pure, quindi non è che sparissi per tre mesi al mare....Sai come si dice, per quello che interessa molto, il tempo e il modo si trova.
A me solo il pensiero di stare a progettare e inventar balle per uscite extraconiugali mi prende un'ansia ma un'ansia che mi ammazza completamente la libido....


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Cena di lavoro, viaggio di lavoro, il mese di luglio dal film: 'quando la moglie è in vacanza', o megio a far fare vacanza ai figli che sono anche SUOI! E io lavoro pure, quindi non è che sparissi per tre mesi al mare....Sai come si dice, per quello che interessa molto, il tempo e il modo si trova.
> *A me solo il pensiero di stare a progettare e inventar balle per uscite extraconiugali mi prende un'ansia ma un'ansia che mi ammazza completamente la libido*....


ahahahahahahah e ti fai sgamare in un nanosecondo, pure


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non condivido affatto.
> Le illusioni ce le costruiamo da soli, non ce le creano gli altri.
> Le illusioni sono quello che NOI vorremmo.


ok.   ma se qualcuno anzichè strapparti il velo,l'illusione te l'alimenta, è colpevole.


----------



## Tessa (18 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ma mi devono spiegare come diavolo fanno ad andare a cene con l'amante per non parlare dei fine settimana...
> Ma non ce l'hanno un coniuge a casa?
> E' latitante?


Credo pure che la maggior parte delle storie extra, non occasionali, durature, si perpetrino proprio sotto il naso del tradito: tra colleghi, tra amici della coppia, tra amici. Persone che conosci benissimo ma di cui non sospetteresti mai....


----------



## Tessa (18 Febbraio 2015)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ahahahahahahah e ti fai sgamare in un nanosecondo, pure


Ti dico solo che mi sono fatta sgamare una sbandata del tutto platonica.....Proprio negata....


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok. ma se qualcuno anzichè strapparti il velo,l'illusione te l'alimenta, è colpevole.


ma direi che non fosse il caso del marito di Disy, che veniva ricattato.
Se dici a uno: lo faccio sapere a tua moglie, è abbastanza evidente che lui a sua moglie non voleva far sapere nulla.
Devi ripassare la parte sulle facocere, Perply, ti risento poi più avanti.
Per oggi non ti metto il voto


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ma mi devono spiegare come diavolo fanno ad andare a cene con l'amante per non parlare dei fine settimana...
> Ma non ce l'hanno un coniuge a casa?
> E' latitante?


Tu non esci mai a cena senza tuo marito?


----------



## ivanl (18 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quoto in pieno.
> Se sento puzza di bruciato (e non sono un maniaco che vede magagne dappertutto) posso controllare eccome !
> Nel mio caso ho addirittura intercettato una 'comunicazione' fra i due ancor prima che succedesse qualcosa, ma ero stato rassicurato che nulla sarebbe successo...e invece, cinque mesi dopo ho constatato che la fiducia accordata era stata bellamente tradita, e a capire cosa era successo mi ha aiutato ( e non poco) accedere al suo account Facebook.


Io faccio parte della schiera del "meglio  prevenire" e controllo senza rimorso. Finché non ne ho avuto motivo, mai fatto. Ma, sentito qualcosa che non quadrava sarebbe stato stupido fare finta di niente. Quindi quotissimo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ti dico solo che mi sono fatta sgamare una sbandata del tutto platonica.....Proprio negata....


ossignur.................... ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma direi che non fosse il caso del marito di Disy, che veniva ricattato.
> Se dici a uno: lo faccio sapere a tua moglie, è abbastanza evidente che lui a sua moglie non voleva far sapere nulla.
> Devi ripassare la parte sulle facocere, Perply, ti risento poi più avanti.
> *Per oggi non ti metto il voto*


Cosa sono queste preferenze?
Prende l'imprerato anche lui come tutti
Altrimenti professoressa cancella anche quello che ha dato a me 2 settimane fa


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma direi che non fosse il caso del marito di Disy, che veniva ricattato.
> Se dici a uno: lo faccio sapere a tua moglie, è abbastanza evidente che lui a sua moglie non voleva far sapere nulla.
> Devi ripassare la parte sulle facocere, Perply, ti risento poi più avanti.
> Per oggi non ti metto il voto


ma devo ripassare anche il capitolo sulla monta taurina?


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Cena di lavoro, viaggio di lavoro, il mese di luglio dal film: 'quando la moglie è in vacanza', o megio a far fare vacanza ai figli che sono anche SUOI! E io lavoro pure, quindi non è che sparissi per tre mesi al mare....Sai come si dice, per quello che interessa molto, il tempo e il modo si trova.
> A me solo il pensiero di stare a progettare e inventar balle per uscite extraconiugali mi prende un'ansia ma un'ansia che mi ammazza completamente la libido....


le stesse medesime scuse possono essere valide per le donne.

e sì è vero.   il tempo ed il modo di fare quello che interessa davvero si trova


----------



## Diletta (18 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu non esci mai a cena senza tuo marito?



Succede, ma molto molto raramente.
E lo stesso è per lui, quindi vedo poco possibile il portare avanti una relazione extra a meno che ci si accontenti sempre del solito appuntamento in orari insospettabili. 
Ma che noia sarebbe...in fondo.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quoto in pieno.
> Se sento puzza di bruciato (e non sono un maniaco che vede magagne dappertutto) posso controllare eccome !
> Nel mio caso ho addirittura intercettato una 'comunicazione' fra i due ancor prima che succedesse qualcosa, ma ero stato rassicurato che nulla sarebbe successo...e invece, cinque mesi dopo ho constatato che la fiducia accordata era stata bellamente tradita, e a capire cosa era successo mi ha aiutato ( e non poco) accedere al suo account Facebook.


Non serve a nulla ..Mia moglie controlla gli scontrini,fruga nel portafoglio,nel cell .Una sera si e'materializzata al buio del salone,dietro la mia poltrona..talmente in silenzio,che l'ho saputo il giorno dopo.Leggevo per fortuna corriereonline.Se la sera arrivo a cena tardi,mi chiede il perche'.Lo stesso se il sedile dell'auto,e'troppo avanti o indietro.
Ma per ora mai beccato.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Succede, ma molto molto raramente.
> E lo stesso è per lui, quindi vedo poco possibile il portare avanti una relazione extra a meno che ci si accontenti sempre del solito appuntamento in orari insospettabili.
> Ma che noia sarebbe...in fondo.



Io per due anni e mezzo ho avuto una storia senza mai uscire la sera a cena ne passare un weekend
Non è che mi sia annoiata proprio tanto se devo essere sincere 

Dopodiche una volta ogni 15 gg esco a cena sola, con amici, colleghi, gente del forum ecc ecc. Non è che mio marito controlla cosa faccio davvero.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma devo ripassare anche il capitolo sulla monta taurina?


se ti senti preparato no, io comunque posso interrogare su tutto.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non serve a nulla ..Mia moglie controlla gli scontrini,fruga nel portafoglio,nel cell .Una sera si e'materializzata al buio del salone,dietro la mia poltrona..talmente in silenzio,che l'ho saputo il giorno dopo.Leggevo per fortuna corriereonline.Se la sera arrivo a cena tardi,mi chiede il perche'.Lo stesso se il sedile dell'auto,e'troppo avanti o indietro.
> Ma per ora mai beccato.


Mi fai quasi tenerezza, e sono seria
Io sarei impazzita dopo un mese così, tradimento o no.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cosa sono queste preferenze?
> Prende l'imprerato anche lui come tutti
> Altrimenti professoressa cancella anche quello che ha dato a me 2 settimane fa


tu buona altrimenti ti faccio interrogare da Fanta tutti i giorni da qui agli scrutini.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu buona altrimenti ti faccio interrogare da *Fanta *tutti i giorni da qui agli scrutini.





sono preparatissima su ippopotami e balene

E comunque lei preferisce interrogare gli uomini privilegiati che hanno visto  le sue tette e che svengono appena appare nella stanza


----------



## zanna (18 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non serve a nulla ..Mia moglie controlla gli scontrini,fruga nel portafoglio,nel cell .Una sera si e'materializzata al buio del salone,dietro la mia poltrona..talmente in silenzio,che l'ho saputo il giorno dopo.Leggevo per fortuna corriereonline.Se la sera arrivo a cena tardi,mi chiede il perche'.Lo stesso se il sedile dell'auto,e'troppo avanti o indietro.
> *Ma per ora mai beccato. *


Ma fessa n'un l'è ... quindi in campana giovanotto


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> View attachment 9756
> 
> 
> sono preparatissima su ippopotami e balene


ma è vero che fai nuoto pinnato scalza?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma è vero che fai nuoto pinnato scalza?



Ho editato quello di prima


P.S. NON SO NEMMENO NUOTARE MA POSSO FARE LA BOA:rotfl:


----------



## zanna (18 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> View attachment 9756
> 
> 
> sono preparatissima su ippopotami e balene


Tra un cazzo e l'altro la storiella t'ha segnato ve?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Tra un cazzo e l'altro la storiella t'ha segnato ve?


Non ho capito


----------



## Tessa (18 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi fai quasi tenerezza, e sono seria
> Io sarei impazzita dopo un mese così, tradimento o no.



La moglie mi fa più tenerezza. Sente puzza di bruciato povera ma non trova le prove.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> La moglie mi fa più tenerezza. Sente puzza di bruciato povera ma non trova le prove.



La moglie secondo me è molto più furba di lui


----------



## zanna (18 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho capito


Non ci credo


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> La moglie secondo me è molto più furba di lui


:up:


----------



## Tessa (18 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> La moglie secondo me è molto più furba di lui



Speriamo....


----------



## Uhlalá (18 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Parto da come sono fatta io: di base, non mi piace nascondere le cose o mentire.
> Mi piace molto fare le cose alla luce del sole, esercitando pienamente il mio diritto alla libertà.
> Non mi piace essere controllata, non mi piace che si dubiti di me.
> E non permetto agli altri di dire a me cosa posso o non posso fare, casomai se ne discute ma la decisione alla fine è la mia: per cui non permetto che poi mi si controlli.
> ...


ti quotissimo....quando mi innamorai di mio marito di me gli dissi due cose fondamentali:1. Sempre la verità, anche la più scabrosa, su quella ci si può lavorare, sulle bugie no. 2. Massimo rispetto per la privacy, non ci raccontiamo cazzate ergo non occorre controllare nulla (anche perché per esperienza personale con un vecchio fidanzato parecchio insicuro, leggere certi sms di nascosto decontestualizzandoli puó dare adito a clamorosi fraintendimenti).
quando ero incinta e cominciai a nutrire sospetti, ho usato ogni mezzo per capire cosa stava succedendo, tranne che frugare tra le sue cose....mi sembrava di rompere il patto (pfui...). Quando invece ho cominciato a sospettare del secondo tradimento, mi sono trasformata in investigatrice privata....totalmente snaturata, non ero affatto così!!!! Era necessario farlo, anch'io quando sono andata a ravanare sapevo che avrei trovato la conferma....ma mai avrei voluto farlo, mi metteva così a disagio che ogni volta che mi ritrovavo sola col suo telefono avevo un attacco di diarrea (non sto scherzando, c'era un filo diretto tra il suo telefono e il mio sfintere, da non credere!!).
ora quando ci troviamo per la bimba mi mette sempre sotto il naso quel cazzo di telefono con tanto di sonerie a tutto volume, e 'sta cosa mi fa piegare in due dalle risate.
peró è stato davvero brutto aver passato la fase ispettore Gadget de' noartri....ho ancora i brividi (e lo squaraus).


----------



## lothar57 (18 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> La moglie secondo me è molto più furba di lui



No......... e'faina vs volpe


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> ti quotissimo....quando mi innamorai di mio marito di me gli dissi due cose fondamentali:1. Sempre la verità, anche la più scabrosa, su quella ci si può lavorare, sulle bugie no. 2. Massimo rispetto per la privacy, non ci raccontiamo cazzate ergo non occorre controllare nulla (anche perché per esperienza personale con un vecchio fidanzato parecchio insicuro, leggere certi sms di nascosto decontestualizzandoli puó dare adito a clamorosi fraintendimenti).
> quando ero incinta e cominciai a nutrire sospetti, ho usato ogni mezzo per capire cosa stava succedendo, tranne che frugare tra le sue cose....mi sembrava di rompere il patto (pfui...). Quando invece ho cominciato a sospettare del secondo tradimento, mi sono trasformata in investigatrice privata....totalmente snaturata, non ero affatto così!!!! Era necessario farlo, anch'io quando sono andata a ravanare sapevo che avrei trovato la conferma....ma mai avrei voluto farlo, mi metteva così a disagio che ogni volta che mi ritrovavo sola col suo telefono avevo un attacco di diarrea (non sto scherzando, c'era un filo diretto tra il suo telefono e il mio sfintere, da non credere!!).
> ora quando ci troviamo per la bimba mi mette sempre sotto il naso quel cazzo di telefono con tanto di sonerie a tutto volume, e 'sta cosa mi fa piegare in due dalle risate.
> peró è stato davvero brutto aver passato la fase ispettore Gadget de' noartri....ho ancora i brividi (e lo squaraus).



Non era calesse? perchè fuffa?


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> ti quotissimo....quando mi innamorai di mio marito di me gli dissi due cose fondamentali:1. Sempre la verità, anche la più scabrosa, su quella ci si può lavorare, sulle bugie no. 2. Massimo rispetto per la privacy, non ci raccontiamo cazzate ergo non occorre controllare nulla (anche perché per esperienza personale con un vecchio fidanzato parecchio insicuro, leggere certi sms di nascosto decontestualizzandoli puó dare adito a clamorosi fraintendimenti).
> quando ero incinta e cominciai a nutrire sospetti, ho usato ogni mezzo per capire cosa stava succedendo, tranne che frugare tra le sue cose....mi sembrava di rompere il patto (pfui...). Quando invece ho cominciato a sospettare del secondo tradimento, mi sono trasformata in investigatrice privata....totalmente snaturata, non ero affatto così!!!! Era necessario farlo, anch'io quando sono andata a ravanare sapevo che avrei trovato la conferma....ma mai avrei voluto farlo, mi metteva così a disagio che ogni volta che mi ritrovavo sola col suo telefono avevo un attacco di diarrea (non sto scherzando, c'era un filo diretto tra il suo telefono e il mio sfintere, da non credere!!).
> ora quando ci troviamo per la bimba mi mette sempre sotto il naso quel cazzo di telefono con tanto di sonerie a tutto volume, e 'sta cosa mi fa piegare in due dalle risate.
> peró è stato davvero brutto aver passato la fase ispettore Gadget de' noartri....ho ancora i brividi (e lo squaraus).


ti capisco benissimo, sono stata male fisicamente anche io. A me prendeva allo stomaco ma sempre panza era.


----------



## Uhlalá (18 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non era calesse? perchè fuffa?


nel mio caso, le affermazioni dette con birignao alla Vittorio Gassman "soooono cambiaaaatoooo" era solo tanta fuffologia


----------



## Tessa (18 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti capisco benissimo, sono stata male fisicamente anche io. A me prendeva allo stomaco ma sempre panza era.



Uguale anche per me. A me tremavano le mani, avevo i sudori freddi e la tachicardia. Poi io controllavo di notte, con lui a pochi centimetri. Perche' quel cavolo di cellulare di giorno se lo portava anche in bagno.....che brutti momenti.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non serve a nulla ..Mia moglie controlla gli scontrini,fruga nel portafoglio,nel cell .Una sera si e'materializzata al buio del salone,dietro la mia poltrona..talmente in silenzio,che l'ho saputo il giorno dopo.Leggevo per fortuna corriereonline.Se la sera arrivo a cena tardi,mi chiede il perche'.Lo stesso se il sedile dell'auto,e'troppo avanti o indietro.
> Ma per ora mai beccato.


capisco, lothar
in queste condizioni non è che si può avere una "visione" del rapporto extraconiugale tanto diversa dalla tua


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> capisco, lothar
> in queste condizioni non è che si può avere una "visione" del rapporto extraconiugale tanto diversa dalla tua


ahahahah Lothar Papillon


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non serve a nulla ..Mia moglie controlla gli scontrini,fruga nel portafoglio,nel cell .Una sera si e'materializzata al buio del salone,dietro la mia poltrona..talmente in silenzio,che l'ho saputo il giorno dopo.Leggevo per fortuna corriereonline.Se la sera arrivo a cena tardi,mi chiede il perche'.Lo stesso se il sedile dell'auto,e'troppo avanti o indietro.
> Ma per ora mai beccato.


Serve, eccome.
Se non sei stato ancora beccato, allora :
a) o sei molto bravo (possibile) ;
b) o sei molto fortunato ;
Ma se a tua moglie venisse in mente di farti pedinare da un professionista (ma anche no : ci sono ragazzetti che ti fanno il lavoro per pochi soldi) allora la vedo dura...
(oh, non te lo auguro, eh ?!)


----------



## Uhlalá (18 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non serve a nulla ..Mia moglie controlla gli scontrini,fruga nel portafoglio,nel cell .Una sera si e'materializzata al buio del salone,dietro la mia poltrona..talmente in silenzio,che l'ho saputo il giorno dopo.Leggevo per fortuna corriereonline.Se la sera arrivo a cena tardi,mi chiede il perche'.Lo stesso se il sedile dell'auto,e'troppo avanti o indietro.
> Ma per ora mai beccato.


ancora sesso in macchina?? Ma non te li becca i lividi sulle gambe??
:carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (18 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> ancora sesso in macchina?? Ma non te li becca i lividi sulle gambe??
> :carneval:


no in auto e'da idioti,mai fatto.pero'..
domani nn sara passeggiata.il posto e' bello,ma sono stanco.basta motel con vista autostrada


m


----------



## Ecate (19 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Serve, eccome.
> Se non sei stato ancora beccato, allora :
> a) o sei molto bravo (possibile) ;
> b) o sei molto fortunato ;
> ...


c) dipende molto anche dalla moglie


----------



## Uhlalá (19 Febbraio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> c) dipende molto anche dalla moglie


brava....è quando dici "mo' basta" che trovi...


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Febbraio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> c) dipende molto anche dalla moglie


Beh la moglie di Lothar sembra le provi un pò tutte...


----------



## Mary The Philips (19 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> guarda nel suo blog
> 
> ma la sintesi del pensiero tebano è:
> 
> ...


Ho dato un'occhiata, ma sinceramente mi sono annoiata e non ho proseguito. A parte qualche guizzo semantico di rilievo niente di interessante per me. Sono felice per lei, che abbia trovato una quadra per la sua vita che la rende felice, ma il suo non è un tipo di approccio alla vita, di tutto rispetto s'intende, che mi si confà. Dunque, ciccia


----------



## Mary The Philips (19 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Beh la moglie di Lothar sembra le provi un pò tutte...


Se ha tanti dubbi qualcosa non le torna, ma probabilmente non è abbastanza scafata da rivolgersi a qualcuno per affondare il colpo. I modi e i mezzi sono tanti, basta volerlo per davvero e forse lei, in fondo in fondo, non vuole.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Se ha tanti dubbi qualcosa non le torna, ma probabilmente non è abbastanza scafata da rivolgersi a qualcuno per affondare il colpo. I modi e i mezzi sono tanti, basta volerlo per davvero e forse lei, in fondo in fondo, non vuole.


 E quando l'ha scoperto??come dice il mio amico detective,nessuno paga 3000€ x sentirsi dire che e'cornuto/a.
Comunque voi donne avete un sesto senso...stamattina mia moglie mi ha apparecchiato la tavola per la colazione,e mi ha messo davanti il vaso con le rose di San Valentino.
Mai fatto in 30anni.Ho avuto un'attimo di debolezza.....ieri ho passato il pomeriggio con la mia nuova amante.


----------



## drusilla (20 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> E quando l'ha scoperto??come dice il mio amico detective,nessuno paga 3000€ x sentirsi dire che e'cornuto/a.
> Comunque voi donne avete un sesto senso...stamattina mia moglie mi ha apparecchiato la tavola per la colazione,e mi ha messo davanti il vaso con le rose di San Valentino.
> Mai fatto in 30anni.Ho avuto un'attimo di debolezza.....ieri ho passato il pomeriggio con la mia nuova amante.


Ma quanto sei figo...


----------



## Ecate (20 Febbraio 2015)

Mah...
Quando io ho avuto il sentore di corna ho indagato per un pomeriggio, ma mi sono stancata subito.
Non ho fatto il classico passaggio "ora prendo il suo cellulare"
Ho cercato un po' nelle tasche.
Ho trovato qualcosa, ma niente di inconfutabile.
Mi sono stufata subito.
Mi sono concentrata sul problema "coppia che non va"
Le cose andavano male da molto tempo, non è che il sospetto tradimento mi abbia catapultata in un'altra dimensione; semplicemente mi aveva dato la possibile spiegazione. Mi chiedevo se non avessi trovato l'uovo di Colombo. 
Ho pianto, ho parlato, ho chiesto, ho proposto anche la separazione.
Muro di gomma.
Tutto era rimbalzato su di me.
Sono passati i mesi
Più di un anno.
Adesso ho deciso di interrompere tutto.
Mi sono stancata.
Si cerca all'infinito se sta a cuore quello che si spera di trovare.
Non mi interessa più.
Questo vale anche per quanto riguarda l'ipotetico e probabile tradimento:
Se avessi cercato bene bene molto probabilmente avrei trovato.
Ora per me sarebbe tutto più facile.
Devo  dire però che se tradimento c'è stato è stato chiuso nel momento in cui lui ha pensato che potesse mettere in rischio la famiglia.
Io sono diversa.


----------



## Diletta (20 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> E quando l'ha scoperto??come dice il mio amico detective,nessuno paga 3000€ x sentirsi dire che e'cornuto/a.
> Comunque voi donne avete un sesto senso...stamattina mia moglie mi ha apparecchiato la tavola per la colazione,e mi ha messo davanti il vaso con le rose di San Valentino.
> Mai fatto in 30anni.Ho avuto un'attimo di debolezza.....ieri ho passato il pomeriggio con la mia nuova amante.


Stai pur certo Lothar che tua moglie sa quello che c'è da sapere.
Non dimenticare mai nemmeno per un istante che noi donne mangiamo sempre pane e volpe a colazione.
E se non fa scoppiare nessuna bomba è solo perché ha convenuto che è bene così.


----------



## Diletta (20 Febbraio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Mah...
> Quando io ho avuto il sentore di corna ho indagato per un pomeriggio, ma mi sono stancata subito.
> Non ho fatto il classico passaggio "ora prendo il suo cellulare"
> Ho cercato un po' nelle tasche.
> ...



Credimi Ecate, se vuoi davvero toglierti il dubbio lo puoi fare anche a tradimento chiuso, ma se non ti interessa meglio ancora, risparmi energie e tempo.
Fanculo tutti i traditori che ci distolgono dalle cose importanti della vita per stare dietro a loro...


----------



## Uhlalá (20 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Credimi Ecate, se vuoi davvero toglierti il dubbio lo puoi fare anche a tradimento chiuso, ma se non ti interessa meglio ancora, risparmi energie e tempo.
> Fanculo tutti i traditori che ci distolgono dalle cose importanti della vita per stare dietro a loro...


ahahahahahahah 
io poi nel tempo mi sono resa conto che ero io a farmi distogliere da lui, glielo permettevo....ora le cose sono cambiate, all'ultima seduta la terapista poco ci mancava che si alzasse in piedi e mi facesse una standing ovation 
ma ne è passata di acqua sotto i ponti prima che arrivassi a questo...


----------



## Diletta (20 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> ahahahahahahah
> io poi nel tempo mi sono resa conto che ero io a farmi distogliere da lui, glielo permettevo....ora le cose sono cambiate, all'ultima seduta la terapista poco ci mancava che si alzasse in piedi e mi facesse una standing ovation
> ma ne è passata di acqua sotto i ponti prima che arrivassi a questo...



Anche per me le cose sono cambiate: il suo cell può starsene lì inerme e invitante che io manco lo vedo.
E' come se fossi su di un piano superiore, distacco assoluto su queste "pochezze", o forse sta rinascendo una certa fiducia in me, anche se non lo ammetterò mai neanche a me stessa!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anche per me le cose sono cambiate: il suo cell può starsene lì inerme e invitante che io manco lo vedo.
> E' come se fossi su di un piano superiore, distacco assoluto su queste "pochezze", o forse sta rinascendo una certa fiducia in me, anche se non lo ammetterò mai neanche a me stessa!



Porca la paletta..! Leggerti in quel post è stupendo sai. Io che sono passato attraverso situazioni familiari a noi conosciute  comprendo bene l'importanza ed il valore di quello che hai scritto in quel post.

BRAVISSIMA Diletta..!


----------



## angela (20 Febbraio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Mah...
> Quando io ho avuto il sentore di corna ho indagato per un pomeriggio, ma mi sono stancata subito.
> Non ho fatto il classico passaggio "ora prendo il suo cellulare"
> Ho cercato un po' nelle tasche.
> ...


Gia' ... Se si cerca alla fine si trova uhh se si trova. Io non sono riuscita a fermarmi e l'idea di avere ragione ha preso il sopravvento sulle possibili conseguenze. Bene ho avuto la mia ragione, so che le mie sensazioni erano giuste e che non mi sbagliavo. È servito? Non lo so ... So che posso fidarmi di me e di quello che sento sicuramente più di quello che ascolto (parlo ovviamente di tutte le palle ascoltate).


----------



## Diletta (20 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Gia' ... Se si cerca alla fine si trova uhh se si trova. Io non sono riuscita a fermarmi e l'idea di avere ragione ha preso il sopravvento sulle possibili conseguenze. Bene ho avuto la mia ragione, so che le mie sensazioni erano giuste e che non mi sbagliavo. È servito? Non lo so ... *So che posso fidarmi di me* e di quello che sento sicuramente più di quello che ascolto (parlo ovviamente di tutte le palle ascoltate).



E ti par poco?
Ricordo che il mio psicologo mi disse che da quel momento in poi sarei stata diversa anche in quel senso.
Non si riferiva tanto ad essere più accorta, ma più sensibile nei suoi riguardi, più recettiva a capire l'interiorità del mio uomo, a leggerlo dentro.
Prima ero distratta e molto disattenta, questo lo devo ammettere.


----------



## Diletta (20 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Porca la paletta..! Leggerti in quel post è stupendo sai. Io che sono passato attraverso situazioni familiari a noi conosciute  comprendo bene l'importanza ed il valore di quello che hai scritto in quel post.
> 
> BRAVISSIMA Diletta..!



Grazie per il complimento, fa sempre piacere!


----------



## lothar57 (20 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Stai pur certo Lothar che tua moglie sa quello che c'è da sapere.
> Non dimenticare mai nemmeno per un istante che noi donne mangiamo sempre pane e volpe a colazione.
> E se non fa scoppiare nessuna bomba è solo perché ha convenuto che è bene così.


Impossibile cara Dile,io faccio le pentole e pure i coperchi...come noto.
Erano 8 mesi che manco baciavo un'altra donna,poi eravamo in altra provincia a 60km dal mio paese.Nessuno poteva sapere.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Stai pur certo Lothar che tua moglie sa quello che c'è da sapere.
> *Non dimenticare mai nemmeno per un istante che noi donne mangiamo sempre pane e volpe a colazione.
> *E se non fa scoppiare nessuna bomba è solo perché ha convenuto che è bene così.


Sì sì. Tu poi. Ammazza.


----------



## angela (20 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E ti par poco?
> Ricordo che il mio psicologo mi disse che da quel momento in poi sarei stata diversa anche in quel senso.
> Non si riferiva tanto ad essere più accorta, ma più sensibile nei suoi riguardi, più recettiva a capire l'interiorità del mio uomo, a leggerlo dentro.
> Prima ero distratta e molto disattenta, questo lo devo ammettere.


È vero [emoji17] anche io mi sono accorta della mia "distrazione" confondendola con la libertà...


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Anche per me le cose sono cambiate: il suo cell può starsene lì inerme e invitante che io manco lo vedo.
> E' come se fossi su di un piano super*iore, distacco assoluto su queste "pochezze", o forse sta rinascendo una certa fiducia in me, anche se non lo ammetterò mai neanche a me stessa!


Lo struzzo che mette la testa sotto la sabbia. Così il castello che ti sei costruita non cade.
L'importante è sempre essere serene, o.................. convincersi di esserlo


----------



## Diletta (20 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo struzzo che mette la testa sotto la sabbia. Così il castello che ti sei costruita non cade.
> L'importante è sempre essere serene, o.................. convincersi di esserlo



No, consapevolezza che le cose andranno come devono andare, che io controlli o meno.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, consapevolezza che le cose andranno come devono andare, che io controlli o meno.


Pane e volpe, proprio. Dilè ma vaffanculo tu, il prete, la chiesa, lo psicologo, tuo marito, l'azione cattolica, l'oratorio, le puttane che gli pagheresti, e mannaggia non je la manco fo a continuare. Pane e volpe. PANE E VOLPE LI MUERTI TUA.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

E cambiati quel cazzo di avatar da disagiata che non sei libera manco per un cazzo.


----------



## Diletta (20 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E cambiati quel cazzo di avatar da disagiata che non sei libera manco per un cazzo.



...ora che so che ti disturba lo terrò per sempre!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ora che so che ti disturba lo terrò per sempre!!!


Diletta satanica.


----------



## Mary The Philips (20 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Gia' ... Se si cerca alla fine si trova uhh se si trova. Io non sono riuscita a fermarmi e l'idea di avere ragione ha preso il sopravvento sulle possibili conseguenze. Bene ho avuto la mia ragione, so che le mie sensazioni erano giuste e che non mi sbagliavo. È servito? Non lo so ... *So che posso fidarmi di me* e di quello che sento sicuramente più di quello che ascolto (parlo ovviamente di tutte le palle ascoltate).



E' un passaggio che sto facendo anch'io; veramente interessante (ti abbraccio  ).






lothar57 ha detto:


> Impossibile cara Dile,io faccio le pentole e pure i coperchi...come noto.
> Erano 8 mesi che manco baciavo un'altra donna,poi eravamo in altra provincia a 60km dal mio paese.Nessuno poteva sapere.



Veramente figo. Ti pare di essere.
A me invece appari come un poveraccio. Scusami la franchezza ma così è.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, consapevolezza che le cose andranno come devono andare, che io controlli o meno.


Questo sicuramente ma tu non controlli per non sapere


----------



## sienne (20 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao

provo ad immedesimarmi, e non ci riesco. Idee di superiorità ecc. 
non mi hanno mai sfiorata. Non saprei neanche in rapporto a cosa. 
Mi è stato fatto veramente tanto male. Questo ho provato ... 
Poi ti metti l'anima in pace e ti rendi conto, che nell'insieme, tu centri poco. 


sienne


----------



## lothar57 (20 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E' un passaggio che sto facendo anch'io; veramente interessante (ti abbraccio  ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Avessi un decimo delle palle che ho io,non staresti qua' a fare la maestra piangente


:corna::corna::corna:


----------



## Eratò (20 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> provo ad immedesimarmi, e non ci riesco. Idee di superiorità ecc.
> non mi hanno mai sfiorata. Non saprei neanche in rapporto a cosa.
> ...


 Non ho capito questo fatto della superiorità....cmq :up:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Avessi un decimo delle palle che ho io,non staresti qua' a fare la maestra piangente
> 
> 
> :corna::corna::corna:


il rosso è per la tua totale sensibilità
Poi un giorno capirò che palle ci vogliono per scopare fuori dal matrimonio
Io non ho mai pensato di averne più di una che cerca di ricostruire un matrimonio
Ogni tanto un po' di vergogna provala


----------



## sienne (20 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Avessi un decimo delle palle che ho io,non staresti qua' a fare la maestra piangente
> 
> 
> :corna::corna::corna:



Ciao

da sfogo alla tua anima ... spiega di cosa sono fatte le tue grandi palle?  


sienne


----------



## Alessandra (20 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> da sfogo alla tua anima ... spiega di cosa sono fatte le tue grandi palle?
> 
> ...


che eleganza, Sienne. (Non sono ironica ).
Chapeu


----------



## sienne (20 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non ho capito questo fatto della superiorità....cmq :up:



Ciao

stavo riflettendo su una frase scritta da Diletta ... su un sentire superiore ... 
Non ci ho mai pensato. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (20 Febbraio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> che eleganza, Sienne. (Non sono ironica ).
> Chapeu



Ciao

sono veramente curiosa. Perché per come si pone, è evidente, 
che il suo fare sta in rapporto a chi sta tradendo ...  ... interessante ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2015)

:mummia:


----------



## Alessandra (20 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sono veramente curiosa. Perché per come si pone, è evidente,
> che il suo fare sta in rapporto a chi sta tradendo ...  ... interessante ...
> ...


Vero.
sono curiosa anche io....


----------



## lothar57 (20 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> il rosso è per la tua totale sensibilità
> Poi un giorno capirò che palle ci vogliono per scopare fuori dal matrimonio
> Io non ho mai pensato di averne più di una che cerca di ricostruire un matrimonio
> Ogni tanto un po' di vergogna provala



cosi'ti riconosco sei tornata la maestra di quando entrai qua'

E non hai capito,non intendevo quello.Per chiarirci,stanotte ho dormito benissimo,pur sapendo che la diagnosi medica odierna,avrebbe potuto essere terribile.Non ho pianto,ne mi sono disperato..

I traditori non provano vergogna,ne sono sensibili


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cosi'ti riconosco sei tornata la maestra di quando entrai qua'
> 
> E non hai capito,non intendevo quello.Per chiarirci,stanotte ho dormito benissimo,pur sapendo che la diagnosi medica odierna,avrebbe potuto essere terribile.Non ho pianto,ne mi sono disperato..
> 
> I traditori non provano vergogna,ne sono sensibili


Parla per te


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cosi'ti riconosco sei tornata la maestra di quando entrai qua'
> 
> E non hai capito,non intendevo quello.Per chiarirci,stanotte ho dormito benissimo,pur sapendo che la *diagnosi medica odierna*,avrebbe potuto essere terribile.Non ho pianto,ne mi sono disperato..
> 
> I traditori non provano vergogna,ne sono sensibili


spero invece che sia andato tutto liscio, Lotharone.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> spero invece che sia andato tutto liscio, Lotharone.



Grazie sei gentile....tutto bene


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

Micione dai vaffanculo. Che palle, le patate. Mica sei andato a prendere le cannonate al fronte, aspettavi i risultati delle analisi. Sai quanti lo fanno? Sai a quanti capita? SAI PUTTANA EVA D'UN COGLIONE DI SESSANTENNE COL CERVELLO RIPIENO DI MERDA QUANTI AFFRONTANO DAVVERO CON LE PALLE UN ESITO INFAUSTO E QUELLO CHE NE CONSEGUE? Eh? Le palle. I traditori non provano vergogna. TU NON LA PROVI, CASOMAI, PERCHE' NON TI RENDI CONTO E NON CAPISCI UN CAZZO E SCRIVI COGLIONATE DALLA MATTINA ALLA SERA SENZA PUDORE ALCUNO. Tipo questa. Ma chi cazzo se ne incula delle tue analisi. STRONZO D'UN COGLIONE.


----------



## Adinur (20 Febbraio 2015)

*TTS - Traditore seriale*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Micione dai vaffanculo. Che palle, le patate. Mica sei andato a prendere le cannonate al fronte, aspettavi i risultati delle analisi. Sai quanti lo fanno? Sai a quanti capita? SAI PUTTANA EVA D'UN COGLIONE DI SESSANTENNE COL CERVELLO RIPIENO DI MERDA QUANTI AFFRONTANO DAVVERO CON LE PALLE UN ESITO INFAUSTO E QUELLO CHE NE CONSEGUE? Eh? Le palle. I traditori non provano vergogna. TU NON LA PROVI, CASOMAI, PERCHE' NON TI RENDI CONTO E NON CAPISCI UN CAZZO E SCRIVI COGLIONATE DALLA MATTINA ALLA SERA SENZA PUDORE ALCUNO. Tipo questa. Ma chi cazzo se ne incula delle tue analisi. STRONZO D'UN COGLIONE.


Beh... avere paura delle analisi è un po' da tutti 

Tuttavia Lothar non mi sembra un TTS. Un TTS non scrive sui forum, scopa e basta


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Beh... avere paura delle analisi è un po' da tutti
> 
> Tuttavia Lothar non mi sembra un TTS. Un TTS non scrive sui forum, scopa e basta


Ma TTS indirizzo elettrotecnico?


----------



## sienne (20 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao

ok ... semplici palle da ping-pong ... 

che uomo ... 



sienne


----------



## Adinur (20 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma TTS indirizzo elettrotecnico?



Quelli sono gli scopatori più grandi


----------



## lothar57 (20 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Beh... avere paura delle analisi è un po' da tutti
> 
> Tuttavia Lothar non mi sembra un TTS. Un TTS non scrive sui forum, scopa e basta


infatti


----------



## Ecate (21 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Credimi Ecate, se vuoi davvero toglierti il dubbio lo puoi fare anche a tradimento chiuso, ma se non ti interessa meglio ancora, risparmi energie e tempo.
> Fanculo tutti i traditori che ci distolgono dalle cose importanti della vita per stare dietro a loro...


non mi interessa ma mi servirebbe


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Avessi un decimo delle palle che ho io,non staresti qua' a fare la maestra piangente
> 
> 
> :corna::corna::corna:





lothar57 ha detto:


> E non hai capito,non intendevo quello.Per chiarirci,stanotte ho dormito benissimo,pur sapendo che la diagnosi medica odierna,avrebbe potuto essere terribile.Non ho pianto,ne mi sono disperato..
> 
> I traditori non provano vergogna,ne sono sensibili



CVD.

Un "uomo" che va a cercare quelle faccine con l'intento di ferire (che ho le corna è l'unica cosa che sai di me, suppongo) e che spiega al popolo perchè "lui" ha le palle (convinto, eh) mi sa di fuffa allo stato puro. 

Se ti risenti tanto per le considerazioni di una perfetta sconosciuta, chiediti perchè.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> CVD.
> 
> Un "uomo" che va a cercare quelle faccine con l'intento di ferire (che ho le corna è l'unica cosa che sai di me, suppongo) e che spiega al popolo perchè "lui" ha le palle (convinto, eh) mi sa di fuffa allo stato puro.
> 
> Se ti risenti tanto per le considerazioni di una perfetta sconosciuta, chiediti perchè.



Buongiorno Mary,ma io scherzavo dai poi le palline cornute le ho sempre usate.E ti dico anche che da uomo privo del minimo scrupolo,calcolatore e molto realista leggere storie come la tua,mi lascia basito.
Non capisco come si possa piangersi addosso,tutto qua'.Infatti ho promesso alla mia nuova amante,che in testa ha fisime come le tue,che stando''insieme''a me cambiera',altro che pianti e depressioni.Diventera'diabolica come me.


----------



## Vipera gentile (21 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> CVD.
> 
> Un "uomo" che va a cercare quelle faccine con l'intento di ferire (che ho le corna è l'unica cosa che sai di me, suppongo) e che spiega al popolo perchè "lui" ha le palle (convinto, eh) mi sa di fuffa allo stato puro.
> 
> Se ti risenti tanto per le considerazioni di una perfetta sconosciuta, chiediti perchè.


Forse il numeretto nel nick non è l'anno di nascita, ma il suo QIE.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Mary,ma io scherzavo dai poi le palline cornute le ho sempre usate.E ti dico anche che da uomo privo del minimo scrupolo,calcolatore e molto realista leggere storie come la tua,mi lascia basito.
> Non capisco come si possa piangersi addosso,tutto qua'.Infatti ho promesso alla mia nuova amante,che in testa ha fisime come le tue,che stando''insieme''a me cambiera',altro che pianti e depressioni.Diventera'diabolica come me.



Scusami lothar, più che un "ma vaffanculo" non mi viene.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Forse il numeretto nel nick non è l'anno di nascita, ma il suo QIE.


----------



## Traccia (21 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Impossibile cara Dile,io faccio le pentole e pure i coperchi...come noto.
> Erano 8 mesi che manco baciavo un'altra donna,poi eravamo in altra provincia a 60km dal mio paese.Nessuno poteva sapere.


Una curiosità (forse te l'hanno già chiesto o sara noto, non lo so): ma tua moglie ti tradisce o ti ha tradito? Sei sicuro di non essere cornuto anche tu?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Micione dai vaffanculo. Che palle, le patate. Mica sei andato a prendere le cannonate al fronte, aspettavi i risultati delle analisi. Sai quanti lo fanno? Sai a quanti capita? SAI PUTTANA EVA D'UN COGLIONE DI SESSANTENNE COL CERVELLO RIPIENO DI MERDA QUANTI AFFRONTANO DAVVERO CON LE PALLE UN ESITO INFAUSTO E QUELLO CHE NE CONSEGUE? Eh? Le palle. I traditori non provano vergogna. TU NON LA PROVI, CASOMAI, PERCHE' NON TI RENDI CONTO E NON CAPISCI UN CAZZO E SCRIVI COGLIONATE DALLA MATTINA ALLA SERA SENZA PUDORE ALCUNO. Tipo questa. Ma chi cazzo se ne incula delle tue analisi. STRONZO D'UN COGLIONE.


Duro ma giusto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cosi'ti riconosco sei tornata la maestra di quando entrai qua'
> 
> E non hai capito,non intendevo quello.Per chiarirci,stanotte ho dormito benissimo,pur sapendo che la diagnosi medica odierna,avrebbe potuto essere terribile.Non ho pianto,ne mi sono disperato..
> 
> I traditori non provano vergogna,ne sono sensibili


Dai lottar, non voler fare a tutti i costi il pezzo di merda per partito preso  
Ma ci mancherebbe che nella vita non si provassero paura e vergogna.
Piuttosto,  pensa alla salute e non strafare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Una curiosità (forse te l'hanno già chiesto o sara noto, non lo so): ma tua moglie ti tradisce o ti ha tradito? Sei sicuro di non essere cornuto anche tu?


E questo cosa centrerebbe con quello che fa lui e soprattutto con come lo racconta qui?


----------



## Traccia (21 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E questo cosa centrerebbe con quello che fa lui e soprattutto con come lo racconta qui?


Ho detto che c'entra?
Posso esse libera di fa una domanda ed avere una curiosità?


----------



## Adinur (21 Febbraio 2015)

*Old and young*

Comunque una volta la mia fidanzata mi ha tradito con uomo dell' età di Lothar... quindi di certo non eccitantissimo e sessualmente così prestante. Ma da lui ha ricevuto tanta sicurezza e protezione


----------



## Diletta (21 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo sicuramente ma tu non controlli per non sapere



Non controllo perché ho realizzato di come sia più proficuo ed appagante per me impiegare il mio (poco) tempo a mia disposizione in altro modo!


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non controllo perché ho realizzato di come sia più proficuo ed appagante per me impiegare il mio (poco) tempo a mia disposizione in altro modo!


In chiesa o dallo psicologo. Bell'affare.


----------



## Diletta (21 Febbraio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> non mi interessa ma mi servirebbe



Se ti servirebbe allora mettilo in pratica!
Ma ti servirebbe per legittimarti in qualche modo, ovvero per avere 'un'aggravante' in più?


----------



## disincantata (21 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Comunque una volta la mia fidanzata mi ha tradito con uomo dell' età di Lothar... quindi di certo non eccitantissimo e sessualmente così prestante. Ma da lui ha ricevuto tanta sicurezza e protezione



Ahahahah

Vallo a dire alla piccolina di mio marito, bella e giovanissima,  ogni tanto provava altri poi tornava da lui :rotfl:

Guarda che a letto  ci sanno fare i vecchietti   poi oggi usano pure l'aiutino,,,,se hanno l'amante.....ma la tecnica la conoscono benissimo.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ahahahah
> 
> Vallo a dire alla piccolina di mio marito, bella e giovanissima,  ogni tanto provava altri poi tornava da lui :rotfl:
> 
> Guarda che a letto  ci sanno fare i vecchietti   poi oggi usano pure l'aiutino,,,,se hanno l'amante.....ma la tecnica la conoscono benissimo.


Oddio che tristezza. 

Il mio è molto più giovane di me; se rimaniamo insieme devo aspettarmi che in futuro cercherà le coetanee delle figlie? 


Vado a tagliarmi le vene.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ahahahah
> 
> Vallo a dire alla piccolina di mio marito, bella e giovanissima,  ogni tanto provava altri poi tornava da lui :rotfl:
> 
> Guarda che a letto  ci sanno fare i vecchietti   poi oggi usano pure l'aiutino,,,,se hanno l'amante.....ma la tecnica la conoscono benissimo.


Ma magari finiva che pazza come era gli altri dopo un po' la sfanculavano e lei tornava da tuo marito che non gli pareva vero. Ma poi quale "tecnica". Disincantata per favore.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Oddio che tristezza.
> 
> Il mio è molto più giovane di me; se rimaniamo insieme devo aspettarmi che in futuro cercherà le coetanee delle figlie?
> 
> ...


Molto piu' giovane tipo? Dieci anni?


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Molto piu' giovane tipo? Dieci anni?



Tipo


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Tipo


E state insieme da un'altra decina?


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E state insieme da un'altra decina?


Arrivi al punto, avvocato...


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2015)

ahahhhaahahaahhahahaha


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Arrivi al punto, avvocato...


Non c'è nessun punto, Signor Giudice.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non c'è nessun punto, Signor Giudice.


Ah. Mi sembrava volesse trarre qualche conclusione.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ah. Mi sembrava volesse trarre qualche conclusione.
> 
> Se la risparmi, chè una mazzata per oggi mi basta


Prendo nota, Vostro Onore.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2015)

opcorn:


----------



## disincantata (21 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Oddio che tristezza.
> 
> Il mio è molto più giovane di me; se rimaniamo insieme devo aspettarmi che in futuro cercherà le coetanee delle figlie?
> 
> ...


Il problema e' che spesso sono loro a cercarli maturi. Pensa che la sua e ' stata  accompagnata dai genitori le prime volte,  non si fidavano AHAHAHAH:rotfl:

LUI ha un orchestra  e la piccolina ha risposto  ad un inserzione  .......avrei dovuto io trovare la badante a mio marito  e  tenere lontano le api.  

Le cose le ho sapete dopo e da altri,  mai da lui.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Prendo nota, Vostro Onore.


Minchia Avvocato, m'ha quotata prima della modifica.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Febbraio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Minchia Avvocato, m'ha quotata prima della modifica.


Ne sono ben conscio, Vostra Grazia.


----------



## perplesso (21 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Comunque una volta la mia fidanzata mi ha tradito con uomo dell' età di Lothar... quindi di certo non eccitantissimo e sessualmente così prestante. Ma da lui ha ricevuto tanta sicurezza e protezione


mai pensato di metterti direttamente con Valentina Nappi o Michelle Ferrari?   almeno fai una vita buona


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Ho detto che c'entra?
> Posso esse libera di fa una domanda ed avere una curiosità?



che lothar abbia una moglie figa, furba, di alta cultura e alta classe e soprattutto fedele lo sanno anche i muri


----------



## Traccia (21 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che lothar abbia una moglie figa, furba, di alta cultura e alta classe e soprattutto fedele lo sanno anche i muri


Beh io non lo sapevo. Evidentemente non sono un muro. Non conosco mica la vita di tutti gli utenti, non passo tutta la mia vita qui sopra, e quando ho una domanda/curiosità la rivolgo al diretto/a interessato.
E poi: ma chettefrega a te di cosa io chiedo a terzi. Boh.


----------



## spleen (21 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> mai pensato di metterti direttamente con Valentina Nappi o Michelle Ferrari?   almeno fai una vita buona


Chi sono Valentina Nappi e Michelle Ferrari?


----------



## Adinur (22 Febbraio 2015)

*Magari!!!*



perplesso ha detto:


> mai pensato di metterti direttamente con Valentina Nappi o Michelle Ferrari?   almeno fai una vita buona


Magari!!! Almeno se Valentina Nappi fosse la mia fidanzata saprei perchè è così stanca all'ora di cena


----------

